# Datemi un parere



## Non Registrato (15 Aprile 2012)

Buongiorno, scrivo qui per avere un vostro parere, poichè sono esterefatta dal comportamento del mio amante che mi ha decisamente spiazzata.
Premesso che ci frequentiamo da solo due mesi, sposati entrambi con figli e uniti dalla medesima apatia all'interno del matrimonio....cosicchè siamo finiti nelle braccia l'uno dell'altra.
Due mesi di emozioni, incontri, passioni, belle parole, sintonia totale.
Certamente nessun sentimento ancora in ballo ma certo molte emozioni.
Lui sempre impeccabile , nulla da dire.
Sta di fatto che settimana scorsa ( siamo entrambi rientrati dalle vacanze pasquali) arriva il solito sms e mi dici ti chiamo dopo.
Bene, sparito , volatilizzato.
Non risponde ne al cell, ne agli sms.
Ma io dico l'educazione non esiste più?Perchè secondo voi un comportamento così'?
Non è più semplice esporre le cose come sono, oltretutto ripeto non ci sono in ballo sentimento avrei tranquillamente accettato qualsiasi parola.
Sono esterefatta e vorrei capire la psicologia maschile.....ditemi che devo pensare.
Grazie e tranquilli , possono partire anche insulti nei confronti del personaggio.......


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2012)

E' morto.


----------



## Salomè (15 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno, scrivo qui per avere un vostro parere, poichè sono esterefatta dal comportamento del mio *amante* che mi ha decisamente spiazzata.
> Premesso che ci frequentiamo da *solo due mesi*, *sposati *entrambicon figli e uniti dalla medesima apatia all'interno del matrimonio....cosicchè siamo finiti nelle braccia l'uno dell'altra.
> Due mesi di emozioni, incontri, passioni, belle parole, sintonia totale.
> Certamente nessun sentimento ancora in ballo ma certo molte emozioni.
> ...


Perché un comportamento così? La *risposta* ce l'hai già. Sicuramente è più facile esporre le cose come sono, ma non per lui evidentemente. Magari la moglie ha intuito qualcosa. Ti consiglierei di non chiamarlo nè mandargli più sms, ti ha scelto come amante e non come seconda moglie. Magari poi si farà risentire


----------



## Sabina (15 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> E' morto.


Ho pensato anch'io che può essergli accaduto qualcosa.


----------



## Tebe (15 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno, scrivo qui per avere un vostro parere, poichè sono esterefatta dal comportamento del mio amante che mi ha decisamente spiazzata.
> Premesso che ci frequentiamo da solo due mesi, sposati entrambi con figli e uniti dalla medesima apatia all'interno del matrimonio....cosicchè siamo finiti nelle braccia l'uno dell'altra.
> Due mesi di emozioni, incontri, passioni, belle parole, sintonia totale.
> Certamente nessun sentimento ancora in ballo ma certo molte emozioni.
> ...


Secondo me lo ha beccato la moglie.


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Secondo me lo ha beccato la moglie.


Quindi sei d'accordo con me


----------



## Sabina (15 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Secondo me lo ha beccato la moglie.


La prima cosa che ha fatto il mio quando e' stato beccato e' stato avvisarmi.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Aprile 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Perché un comportamento così? La *risposta* ce l'hai già. Sicuramente è più facile esporre le cose come sono, ma non per lui evidentemente. Magari la moglie ha intuito qualcosa. Ti consiglierei di non chiamarlo nè mandargli più sms, ti ha scelto come amante e non come seconda moglie. Magari poi si farà risentire


Gli ho scritto solo un e- mail dicendogli che mi infastidiva il perche' fosse sparito cosi' e che avrei serenamente accettato quslsiasi sus decisione.
Un minimo di orgoglio e dignita' li ho pure io, essere trattata cosi e stare pure zitta mi infastidisce.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ho pensato anch'io che può essergli accaduto qualcosa.


Anch'io ma sono un filino condizionata dai miei precedenti.. Magari questo é semplicemente uno stronzo che nOn ha le palle per chiudere..


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anch'io ma sono un filino condizionata dai miei precedenti.. Magari questo é semplicemente uno stronzo che nOn ha le palle per chiudere..


o uno che pensa che non ci sia nemmeno bisogno.


----------



## Tebe (15 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Quindi sei d'accordo con me


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (15 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> La prima cosa che ha fatto il mio quando e' stato beccato e' stato avvisarmi.


Anche Mattia ha subito chiamato lei.
:rotfl::rotfl:
>(che brutti momenti)


----------



## Sabina (15 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anch'io ma sono un filino condizionata dai miei precedenti.. Magari questo é semplicemente uno stronzo che nOn ha le palle per chiudere..


 Certo ognuno si fa influenzare dalle proprie esperienze. Questa poi e' una cosa che ogni tanto penso: cosa potrebbe accadere se ad uno dei due accade qualcosa. 
Credo che se fossi in lei cercherei di indagare per capire se e' in salute. Se lo e' poi se lo butta alle spalle ringraziando di aver capito subito che tipo e'.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> o uno che pensa che non ci sia nemmeno bisogno.


Le ho pensate tutte, ma davvero non mi capacito per quello che ci siamo detti, per la testa che ha.
Che senso ha mandarmi sms dall' altra parte del mondo mentre stai con la moglie e poi tornare , farti sentire appena atterrato e poi sparite.
Capite che non mi capacito!!!!


----------



## Sabina (15 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Le ho pensate tutte, ma davvero non mi capacito per quello che ci siamo detti, per la testa che ha.
> Che senso ha mandarmi sms dall' altra parte del mondo mentre stai con la moglie e poi tornare , farti sentire appena atterrato e poi sparite.
> Capite che non mi capacito!!!!


L'unico modo e' controllare di persona.


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Le ho pensate tutte, ma davvero non mi capacito per quello che ci siamo detti, per la testa che ha.
> Che senso ha mandarmi sms dall' altra parte del mondo mentre stai con la moglie e poi tornare , farti sentire appena atterrato e poi sparite.
> Capite che non mi capacito!!!!


per alcuni tipi di persone (quindi sia uomini che donne) è molto facile fare e dire certe cose perchè si vuole ottenere (o continuare a) qualcosa (anche se non c'è ne sarebbe alcun bisogno) e altrettanto facile smettere. L'oggetto è ASSOLUTAMENTE ininfluente, secondario. Una volta deciso che si vuole smettere di avere quella cosa (non a caso scrivo cosa) si smette anche di dire e fare. Non è necessario ma nemmeno ha uno scopo parlarne per troncare.
A questo punto sta a te aggettivare persone di questo tipo.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Aprile 2012)

Vi ringrazio dei pareri, vado a pranzo e poi vi leggo.
Pensavo di trovare molte piu' ipotesi legate al fatto che fosse uno stronzo e basta..... Ma non lo voglio credere... Almeno fosse uno stronzo educato starei piu' serena.
Grazie ragazzi mi siete di aiuto.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Certo ognuno si fa influenzare dalle proprie esperienze. Questa poi e' una cosa che ogni tanto penso: cosa potrebbe accadere se ad uno dei due accade qualcosa.
> Credo che se fossi in lei cercherei di indagare per capire se e' in salute. Se lo e' poi se lo butta alle spalle ringraziando di aver capito subito che tipo e'.


Quoto:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno, scrivo qui per avere un vostro parere, poichè sono esterefatta dal comportamento del mio amante che mi ha decisamente spiazzata.
> Premesso che ci frequentiamo da solo due mesi, sposati entrambi con figli e uniti dalla medesima apatia all'interno del matrimonio....cosicchè siamo finiti nelle braccia l'uno dell'altra.
> Due mesi di emozioni, incontri, passioni, belle parole, sintonia totale.
> Certamente nessun sentimento ancora in ballo ma certo molte emozioni.
> ...


Magari ti ha solo riservato lo stesso comportamento fatto alla moglie.
Se fosse tanto semplice esporre le cose come sono...non sareste finiti l'una nelle braccia dell'altro, non credi?


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio dei pareri, vado a pranzo e poi vi leggo.
> Pensavo di trovare molte piu' ipotesi legate al fatto che fosse uno stronzo e basta..... Ma non lo voglio credere... *Almeno fosse uno stronzo educato starei piu' serena.*
> Grazie ragazzi mi siete di aiuto.


:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Magari ti ha solo riservato lo stesso comportamento fatto alla moglie.
> Se fosse tanto semplice esporre le cose come sono...non sareste finiti l'una nelle braccia dell'altro, non credi?


Hai ragione, ma parto dal presupposto che l' educazione sia a prescindere. Se fosse capitato a me avrei esposto il problema, certo non sarei sparita nel nulla. Rallenta i ritmi, sii freddo, ma non dirmi ti chiamo dopo e ti eclissi.
Che razza di uomo sei???


----------



## Buscopann (15 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno, scrivo qui per avere un vostro parere, poichè sono esterefatta dal comportamento del mio amante che mi ha decisamente spiazzata.
> Premesso che ci frequentiamo da solo due mesi, sposati entrambi con figli e uniti dalla medesima apatia all'interno del matrimonio....cosicchè siamo finiti nelle braccia l'uno dell'altra.
> Due mesi di emozioni, incontri, passioni, belle parole, sintonia totale.
> Certamente nessun sentimento ancora in ballo ma certo molte emozioni.
> ...


Tra qualche giorno tornerà a farsi sentire quando gli ormoni voleranno alto...e sicuramente ti dirà queste cose:

http://www.cineblog.it/post/13090/le-scene-cult-le-cavallette-di-john-belushi

Buscopann


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma parto dal presupposto che l' educazione sia a prescindere. Se fosse capitato a me avrei esposto il problema, certo non sarei sparita nel nulla. Rallenta i ritmi, sii freddo, ma non dirmi ti chiamo dopo e ti eclissi.
> Che razza di uomo sei???


 L'educazione sia a prescindere, evidentemente è uno che usa due pesi e due misure no. Prima lei, ora tu...ti aspettavi uno che fosse scorretto con la moglie e corretto con te? A volte succede, però non è capitato a te.
Che razza di uomo è? E' lo stesso che ha messo le corna alla moglie, lo stesso che le mente....solo che magari ora lo sta facendo con te...
Passa avanti, trovatene un altro...


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Aprile 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tra qualche giorno tornerà a farsi sentire quando gli ormoni voleranno alto...e sicuramente ti dirà queste cose:
> 
> http://www.cineblog.it/post/13090/le-scene-cult-le-cavallette-di-john-belushi
> 
> Buscopann


Grande.... Mi hai fatto ridere!!!!
Ma non so ho i miei dubbi....staremo a vedere..... Non gli ho mai chiesto nulla, rapporto equilibratissimo, consapevoli delle nostre vite intoccabili.
Ma che abbia avuto dei gran sensi di colpa nei confronti della moglie non puo' essere???


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grande.... Mi hai fatto ridere!!!!
> Ma non so ho i miei dubbi....staremo a vedere..... Non gli ho mai chiesto nulla, rapporto equilibratissimo, consapevoli delle nostre vite intoccabili.
> Ma che abbia avuto dei gran sensi di colpa nei confronti della moglie non puo' essere???



cara Non Registrata, ma tu lo conoscevi da un  po' 'sto tipo, oppure siete diventati amanti poco dopo esservi conosciuti?
parli di soli 2 mesi, se invece lo conoscevi già da tempo, ripensare a com'era prima di diventare il tuo amante forse ti aiuterebbe a capire che tipo è


----------



## Eretteo (15 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno, scrivo qui per avere un vostro parere, poichè sono esterefatta dal comportamento del mio amante che mi ha decisamente spiazzata.
> Premesso che ci frequentiamo da solo due mesi, sposati entrambi con figli e uniti dalla medesima apatia all'interno del matrimonio....cosicchè siamo finiti nelle braccia l'uno dell'altra.
> Due mesi di emozioni, incontri, passioni, belle parole, sintonia totale.
> Certamente nessun sentimento ancora in ballo ma certo molte emozioni.
> ...


S'e' ritirato in clausura in un eremo.
Arruolato nella legione straniera.
Ha inscenato una manifestazione di disobbedienza a Pechino.
Ha tirato un Cremlino da 2 kg in faccia a Vladimir.
L'hanno rapito gli alieni.
Zahi Hawass l'ha fatto mummificare vivo e sepolto nella camera segreta della grande piramide.
S'e' convertito ed ha preso residenza stabile al gay village.
E' un gaglioffo sdentato che non apprezza il profumatissimo e fragrante filone con cui potrebbe sfamarsi a piacimento.....


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno, scrivo qui per avere un vostro parere, poichè sono esterefatta dal comportamento del mio amante che mi ha decisamente spiazzata.
> Premesso che ci frequentiamo da solo due mesi, sposati entrambi con figli e uniti dalla medesima apatia all'interno del matrimonio....cosicchè siamo finiti nelle braccia l'uno dell'altra.
> *Due mesi di emozioni, incontri, passioni, belle parole, sintonia totale.
> *Certamente nessun sentimento ancora in ballo ma certo molte emozioni.
> ...



Non so eh!

Ma secondo me ti sei fatta un po di castelli in aria ....
Poi bhò sarà che a tutto 
questo idillio io non ci credo......

Vabbò magari sua moglie l'ha beccato chi lo sa .....


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> cara Non Registrata, ma tu lo conoscevi da un  po' 'sto tipo, oppure siete diventati amanti poco dopo esservi conosciuti?
> parli di soli 2 mesi, se invece lo conoscevi già da tempo, ripensare a com'era prima di diventare il tuo amante forse ti aiuterebbe a capire che tipo è


No non lo conoscevo prima... Conosco poco del suo carattere. Ma vi assicuro non sono sprovveduta, non sarei qui a chiedervi un parere. Se ha fatto la parte e' stato bravissimo.Avrebbe potuto inventarsi qualsiasi scusa, che so dirmi che era incasinatissimo con il lavoro ( ha un ottima posizione lavorativa e viaggia spesso) ma perche ' dirmi ti chiamo domattina mentre vado a Milano e sparire nel nulla??? Sta cosa mi fa arrabbbiare!!!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No non lo conoscevo prima... Conosco poco del suo carattere. Ma vi assicuro non sono sprovveduta, non sarei qui a chiedervi un parere. Se ha fatto la parte e' stato bravissimo.Avrebbe potuto inventarsi qualsiasi scusa, che so dirmi che era incasinatissimo con il lavoro ( ha un ottima posizione lavorativa e viaggia spesso) ma perche ' dirmi ti chiamo domattina mentre vado a Milano e sparire nel nulla??? Sta cosa mi fa arrabbbiare!!!


Non hai modo per accertarti che non gli sia capitato qualcosa?


----------



## Niko74 (15 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> L'educazione sia a prescindere, evidentemente è uno che usa due pesi e due misure no. Prima lei, ora tu...ti aspettavi uno che fosse scorretto con la moglie e corretto con te? A volte succede, però non è capitato a te.
> Che razza di uomo è? E' lo stesso che ha messo le corna alla moglie, lo stesso che le mente....solo che magari ora lo sta facendo con te...
> Passa avanti, trovatene un altro...


AMEN


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non hai modo per accertarti che non gli sia capitato qualcosa?


No, abita a 30 km da dove sto io e non abbiamo nessun conoscente in comune. Ho pure pensato potesse avere perso il cell e per questo gli ho scritto e- mail sottolineando che volevo escludere che potesse essere successo qualcosa.
Certo e' che se sta bene e' proprio bastardo vero.....


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No, abita a 30 km da dove sto io e non abbiamo nessun conoscente in comune. Ho pure pensato potesse avere perso il cell e per questo gli ho scritto e- mail sottolineando che volevo escludere che potesse essere successo qualcosa.
> Certo e' che se sta bene e' proprio bastardo vero.....


Se sta bene, si.....


----------



## Buscopann (15 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grande.... Mi hai fatto ridere!!!!
> Ma non so ho i miei dubbi....staremo a vedere..... Non gli ho mai chiesto nulla, rapporto equilibratissimo, consapevoli delle nostre vite intoccabili.
> Ma che abbia avuto dei gran sensi di colpa nei confronti della moglie non puo' essere???


Può essere un'infinità di cose. Sia tu che soprattutto noi non abbiamo sufficienti elementi per fare delle ipotesi attendibili. E quando non ci sono elementi le conclusioni sono solo seghe mentali.

Buscopann


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Aprile 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Può essere un'infinità di cose. Sia tu che soprattutto noi non abbiamo sufficienti elementi per fare delle ipotesi attendibili. E quando non ci sono elementi le conclusioni sono solo seghe mentali.
> 
> Buscopann


Ma il fatto che ci si sentisse regolarmente con decine di sms al giorno compreso i week-end, il fatto che va via con la moglie per Pasqua dall' altra parte fel mondo e mi scriva, torna mi scrive e mi dice ti chiamo domani non sono elementi....?
Forse l' unico elemento mancante e determinante  e' che non lo conoscessi per niente... un fantasma in tutti i sensi..... Ho una rabbia con me stessa enorme..... Giuro che se mi avesse scaricata parlandomi l' avrei accettato , ma cosi' mi fa arrabbiare parecchio!!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2012)

In ogni caso io smetterei immediatamente di mandare messaggi a un numero che non mi risponde :unhappy:

si sa mai.....


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In ogni caso io smetterei immediatamente di mandare messaggi a un numero che non mi risponde :unhappy:
> 
> si sa mai.....


Certo che non lo cerco piu'..... Ma girano parecchiio.... Che vuol dire si Sa mai?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo che non lo cerco piu'..... Ma girano parecchiio.... Che vuol dire si Sa mai?



che non sai chi riceve i tuoi sms


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che non sai chi riceve i tuoi sms


E va be', non ti seguo..... Chi li dovrebbe ricevere???? Certo non la moglie altrimenti avrei risposta.


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2012)

....io concordo con chi dice che è morto (in senso ironico)....perchè beccato.... :carneval:

a parte gli scherzi..se di punto in bianco è sparito la cosa che mi viene in mente è che gli sia capitato qualcosa!
cmq 30 km non sono poi cosi tanti...prendi la macchina fatti un giro nei paraggi di casa sua e cerca di capire se almeno sta bene....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E va be', non ti seguo..... Chi li dovrebbe ricevere???? Certo non la moglie altrimenti avrei risposta.


mica detto

comunque la prima regola quando si ha un amante/degli amanti è:

essere pronti a scaricare/essere scaricati senza preavviso e senza spiegazione.....

poi subentrano l'educazione e il buon senso, ovviamente

se ha avuto problemi di qualsiasi tipo si rifarà vivo appena possibile
se fra un mese non si fosse ancora fatto risentire inutile prendersela


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mica detto
> 
> comunque la prima regola quando si ha un amante/degli amanti è:
> 
> ...


Ci sono sempre le questioni di stato no?
Quanti si mettono nei guai, proprio per non considerare questi tuoi dettami!:up::up::up:


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No non lo conoscevo prima... Conosco poco del suo carattere. Ma vi assicuro non sono sprovveduta, non sarei qui a chiedervi un parere. Se ha fatto la parte e' stato bravissimo.Avrebbe potuto inventarsi qualsiasi scusa, che so dirmi che era incasinatissimo con il lavoro ( ha un ottima posizione lavorativa e viaggia spesso) ma perche ' dirmi ti chiamo domattina mentre vado a Milano e sparire nel nulla??? Sta cosa mi fa arrabbbiare!!!



Ma ci è mai arrivato a Milano? Forse è stato rapito da quelli della krikka!


----------



## Annuccia (16 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno, scrivo qui per avere un vostro parere, poichè sono esterefatta dal comportamento del mio amante che mi ha decisamente spiazzata.
> Premesso che ci frequentiamo da solo due mesi, sposati entrambi con figli e uniti dalla medesima apatia all'interno del matrimonio....cosicchè siamo finiti nelle braccia l'uno dell'altra.
> Due mesi di emozioni, incontri, passioni, belle parole, sintonia totale.
> Certamente nessun sentimento ancora in ballo ma certo molte emozioni.
> ...



FORSE LA MOGLIE HA SCOPERTO TUTTO????


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> o uno che pensa che non ci sia nemmeno bisogno.


penso anche io.....

Stellacadente


----------



## bubu (16 Aprile 2012)

l'ha beccato la moglie!


----------



## Ewy (16 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno, scrivo qui per avere un vostro parere, poichè sono esterefatta dal comportamento del mio amante che mi ha decisamente spiazzata.
> Premesso che ci frequentiamo da solo due mesi, sposati entrambi con figli e uniti dalla medesima apatia all'interno del matrimonio....cosicchè siamo finiti nelle braccia l'uno dell'altra.
> Due mesi di emozioni, incontri, passioni, belle parole, sintonia totale.
> Certamente nessun sentimento ancora in ballo ma certo molte emozioni.
> ...


Solo tu puoi sapere cosa vi teneva legati...lo hai frequentato per 2 mesi, qualche cosa vi sarete detti e avrai capito sicuramente chi avevi accanto. Parli di sintonia, passione, emozioni...tutti sentimenti comuni agli amanti, e' cosi' per tutti. Pensare che ti abbia scaricata senza dirtelo mi pare troppo...ma il ruolo dell'amante rarissime volte comporta anche questo "sgarro", se si tratta di solo sesso meglio dirsi in precedenza dura finche' dura, quando non mi sentirai piu' sara' finita. Se ci fossero in gioco sentimenti veri non andrebbe cosi'. Mettila cosi' : e' stato bello ma e' finito, e' stato bellissimo, la vita continua. Probabilmente avra' avuto i suoi impedimenti, si fara' risentire piu' avanti..chissa'..solo tu puoi sapere chi e', ogni persona e' storia a se'.


----------



## Skizzofern (16 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> E' morto.


E' la prima scusa che si raccontano tanti:carneval:


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma ci è mai arrivato a Milano? Forse è stato rapito da quelli della krikka!


:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> FORSE LA MOGLIE HA SCOPERTO TUTTO????


Molti mi hanno risposto cosi'!!!
Premesso che mi chiedo come sia possibile, o meglio ma perche' non ci e' stato attento....detto cio',qualora fosse questo il motivo le prossime 
Mosse quali dovrebbero essere secondo voi????


----------



## exStermy (16 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Molti mi hanno risposto cosi'!!!
> Premesso che mi chiedo come sia possibile, o meglio ma perche' non ci e' stato attento....detto cio',qualora fosse questo il motivo le prossime
> Mosse quali dovrebbero essere secondo voi????


a) bruciarti la macchina;

b) farte sbatte violentemente e ripetutamente contro na' mazza da beisboll lacapoccia come na' pallina ;

c) citofonarti e rendere la tua meta' ex ignara;

pero' bisognerebbe conosce la tipa....

qualche indizio?

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a) bruciarti la macchina;
> 
> b) farte sbatte violentemente e ripetutamente contro na' mazza da beisboll lacapoccia come na' pallina ;
> 
> ...


La tipa non mi conosce, lui non sa dove abito, sto in una botte di ferro, incazzata ma tranquilla...


----------



## exStermy (16 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La tipa non mi conosce, lui non sa dove abito, sto in una botte di ferro, incazzata ma tranquilla...


ma non sei una sua collega anche se non della stessa sede/filiale?...

la sede della vostra ditta e' itinerante con percorso giornaliero segreto ed estratto a sorte??

pero' non vorrei agitarti...vabbe' nun risponne...


ahahahahah


----------



## Eliade (16 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La tipa non mi conosce, lui non sa dove abito, sto in una botte di ferro, incazzata ma tranquilla...


Basta un numero di cellulare, anche una mail a volte...


----------



## Sole67 (16 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Basta un numero di cellulare, anche una mail a volte...


Si non mi avete risposto pero'.... Se fosse vero, cosa devo aspettarmi?


----------



## tesla (16 Aprile 2012)

probabilmente sua moglie lo starà prendendo a cinghiate, rendendo così il suo matrimonio meno apatico.
successivamente verrà a prendere a cinghiate anche te, rendendo così meno apatico anche il tuo


----------



## Eliade (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Si non mi avete risposto pero'.... Se fosse vero, cosa devo aspettarmi?


Benvenuta intanto!
Eh che devi aspettarti, quello che ti ha scritto Stermi non è poi così avventato...potrebbe succedere!
In alternativa, potrebbe non farsi più sentire, oppure potrebbe farsi sentire più in la...in ogni caso rimani l'ultima ruota del suo "_beniamino_".


----------



## Eliade (16 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> probabilmente sua moglie lo starà prendendo a cinghiate, rendendo così il suo matrimonio meno apatico.
> successivamente verrà a prendere a cinghiate anche te, rendendo così meno apatico anche il tuo


:rotfl::rotfl:
Sarebbe un idea...hai visto mai che si scoprano nuovi orizzonti???:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole67 (16 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Benvenuta intanto!
> .in ogni caso rimani l'ultima ruota del suo "_beniamino_".


Non ho mai preteso di fare la moglie... Ho gia' un marito.... 
Staremo a vedere... Si facesse risentire non mi dispiacerebbe certo !


----------



## exStermy (16 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> probabilmente sua moglie lo starà prendendo a cinghiate, rendendo così il suo matrimonio meno apatico.
> successivamente verrà a prendere a cinghiate anche te, rendendo così meno apatico anche il tuo


ahahahahahah

magari da ragasssa era na punk ed in fondo all'armadio ha ri-trovato la cinghia della domenica piena de borrrrrrrchie...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Sole67 (16 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ahahahahahah
> 
> magari da ragasssa era na punk ed in fondo all'armadio ha ri-trovato la cinghia della domenica piena de borrrrrrrchie...
> 
> ahahahahahah


Ma siete sempre cosi' gogliardici??? Va be' ridiamoci su.


----------



## exStermy (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Ma siete sempre cosi' gogliardici??? Va be' ridiamoci su.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXD8SB6MKDc

ahahahah


----------



## tesla (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Ma siete sempre cosi' gogliardici??? Va be' ridiamoci su.


non siamo goliardi, siamo persone che hanno tradito o hanno subito un tradimento.
capisci bene che i primi accoglieranno un traditore come uno del loro partito, i secondi saranno un pochino più acidini


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Ma siete sempre cosi' gogliardici??? Va be' ridiamoci su.


ma adesso, seriamente, più di 6 pagine di posts. quanto pensi possa essere sviscerato il comportamento di un coglione che semplicemente si è stufato e siccome è un coglione manco te lo dice. forse perchè nemmeno tu sai dove abita.


----------



## Sole67 (16 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non siamo goliardi, siamo persone che hanno tradito o hanno subito un tradimento.
> capisci bene che i primi accoglieranno un traditore come uno del loro partito, i secondi saranno un pochino più acidini


Capisco perfettamente perche' prima di tradire sono stata tradita e conosco alla perfezione entrambi gli stati d' animo...


----------



## Sole67 (16 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> forse perchè nemmeno tu sai dove abita.


bingo!!! Ma mi piacerebbe saperlo, pero' so dove lavora....


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> bingo!!! Ma mi piacerebbe saperlo, pero' so dove lavora....


ma il coglione lo sa?


----------



## Sole67 (16 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma il coglione lo sa?


Cosa?


----------



## tesla (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Capisco perfettamente perche' prima di tradire sono stata tradita e conosco alla perfezione entrambi gli stati d' animo...



allora capirai le battutine e da quale sponda arrivano.
comunque, ha ragione angelo merkel, la sua ipotesi è la più accreditata. il cretinetto si è stufato ed è sparito, in alternativa c'è la mia ipotesi e ora sta rintanato nel ripostiglio con svariate tumefazioni


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Cosa?


che tu sai dove lavora


----------



## Sole67 (16 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> allora capirai le battutine e da quale sponda arrivano.
> comunque, ha ragione angelo merkel, la sua ipotesi è la più accreditata. il cretinetto si è stufato ed è sparito, in alternativa c'è la mia ipotesi e ora sta rintanato nel ripostiglio con svariate tumefazioni


Io non ho dubbi sia sparito, non pensavo si potesse essere stronzi maleducati... Stronzo con stile faceva brutto????.


----------



## Sole67 (16 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> che tu sai dove lavora


Credo lo immagini, conosco il suo cognome e la professione ,internet non mente... Esiste un bel sito aziendale con nome suo .... Quindi


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Io non ho dubbi sia sparito, non pensavo si potesse essere stronzi maleducati... Stronzo con stile faceva brutto????.


non faceva brutto. ad incontrarlo però.


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2012)

cara Sole67, mi dispiace che tu te la sia presa a male, ma tanto che ci puoi fare? *nulla*, direi
smettila di arrovellarti e cerca di non pensarci più:smile:


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Credo lo immagini, conosco il suo cognome e la professione ,internet non mente... Esiste un bel sito aziendale con nome suo .... Quindi


quindi comunque pensa che se tu gli rompi le balle lui lo può fare con te. leggasi vendetta.


----------



## tesla (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Io non ho dubbi sia sparito, non pensavo si potesse essere stronzi maleducati... Stronzo con stile faceva brutto????.


non capisco dove possa risiedere l'etica di una persona che scopa con una sconosciuta, senza nemmeno sapere nome/cognome/indirizzo, mentendo spudoratamente alla moglie. 
mi spiego meglio: secondo te, un uomo/donna che mentono spudoratamente al proprio congiunto, scopando come ungulati con terzi, poi si allontanano dal proprio amante occasionale con un pas de deux, lanciandogli giunchiglie?


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non capisco dove possa risiedere l'etica di una persona che scopa con una sconosciuta, senza nemmeno sapere nome/cognome/indirizzo, mentendo spudoratamente alla moglie.
> mi spiego meglio: secondo te, un uomo/donna che mentono spudoratamente al proprio congiunto, scopando come ungulati con terzi, poi si allontanano dal proprio amante occasionale con un pas de deux, lanciandogli giunchiglie?


Fa brutto invece un Trilogy d'addio?


----------



## Sole67 (16 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> quindi comunque pensa che se tu gli rompi le balle lui lo può fare con te. leggasi vendetta.


Non ho nessuna intenzione di stressarlo, gli ho scritto una email in cui ho esposto il mio pensiero. Il mio e' stato uno sfogo di rabbia per il come sia sparito non sul perche'. 
Oggi un' amico mi ha detto ma non conosci ancora la psicologia maschile? Dopo che ti hanno portato a letto gli uomini reagiscono in tre modi diversi:
1 spariscono
2 spariscono ma l' ormone li fa rinsavire e dopo meno di un mese ritornano
3 rari si innamorano


----------



## Sole67 (16 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non capisco dove possa risiedere l'etica di una persona che scopa con una sconosciuta, senza nemmeno sapere nome/cognome/indirizzo, mentendo spudoratamente alla moglie.
> mi spiego meglio: secondo te, un uomo/donna che mentono spudoratamente al proprio congiunto, scopando come ungulati con terzi, poi si allontanano dal proprio amante occasionale con un pas de deux, lanciandogli giunchiglie?


Per favore non esageriamo.... Dovevo forse fornigli la carta d' identita'. Ma non scherziamo non l' ho fatto di proposito.


----------



## exStermy (16 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non capisco dove possa risiedere l'etica di una persona che scopa con una sconosciuta, senza nemmeno sapere nome/cognome/indirizzo, mentendo spudoratamente alla moglie.
> mi spiego meglio: secondo te, un uomo/donna che mentono spudoratamente al proprio congiunto, scopando come ungulati con terzi, poi si allontanano dal proprio amante occasionale con un pas de deux, lanciandogli giunchiglie?


stesse mie considerazioni fatte nei secoli ed anzi il modus operandi da usa&getta mi creerebbe anche una corazza piu' spessa per cassare questo e rifare il giro di giostra da un'altra parte...

la botta di vita senza strascichi la vivrei solo cosi'...


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Non ho nessuna intenzione di stressarlo, gli ho scritto una email in cui ho esposto il mio pensiero. Il mio e' stato uno sfogo di rabbia per il come sia sparito non sul perche'.
> Oggi un' amico mi ha detto ma non conosci ancora la psicologia maschile? Dopo che ti hanno portato a letto gli uomini reagiscono in tre modi diversi:
> 1 spariscono
> 2 spariscono ma l' ormone li fa rinsavire e dopo meno di un mese ritornano
> 3 rari si innamorano


4 è un coglione


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non capisco dove possa risiedere l'etica di una persona che scopa con una sconosciuta, senza nemmeno sapere nome/cognome/indirizzo, mentendo spudoratamente alla moglie.
> mi spiego meglio: secondo te, un uomo/donna che mentono spudoratamente al proprio congiunto, scopando come ungulati con terzi, poi si allontanano dal proprio amante occasionale *con un pas de deux, lanciandogli giunchiglie*?



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!

Questa è bellissima... me lo sono proprio immaginato.... hAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH!!!!!!


----------



## Sole67 (16 Aprile 2012)

Va bene ridiamoci sopra..... Il veleno dei traditi l' ho conosciuto anche io.... Mai sputato pero', ingoiato tutto , un male boia.... Ma nella vita mai dire mai...


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Va bene ridiamoci sopra..... Il veleno dei traditi l' ho conosciuto anche io.... Mai sputato pero', ingoiato tutto , un male boia.... Ma nella vita mai dire mai...


Ma sei seria? Ma dove hai letto il veleno dei traditi?


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Va bene ridiamoci sopra..... Il veleno dei traditi l' ho conosciuto anche io.... Mai sputato pero', ingoiato tutto , un male boia.... Ma nella vita mai dire mai...



Non ridevo di te, scusa 

Sono anzi piuttosto sicura che prima o poi si farà vivo con qualche spiegazione. Che sia credibile o meno, gradita o meno, non lo so.
E che dia fastidio, non ne dubito.
Solo che non ne vale la pena...


----------



## Sole67 (16 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Ma sei seria? Ma dove hai letto il veleno dei traditi?


Di alcuni si , gli altri molto gogliardici... Ma ci sta.... Forse si meglio riderci sopra... Tanto il coglione non torna


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Di alcuni si , gli altri molto gogliardici... Ma ci sta.... Forse si meglio riderci sopra... Tanto il coglione non torna


a me non sembra....però


----------



## Sole67 (16 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ridevo di te scusa


Non vi conosco scusatemi... Piano piano capiro' i meccanismi e mi adeguero'....


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Va bene ridiamoci sopra..... Il veleno dei traditi l' ho conosciuto anche io.... Mai sputato pero', ingoiato tutto , un male boia.... Ma nella vita mai dire mai...


Orrore!! Mi hai rubato il nick!

Qui un Sole è di troppo


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Di alcuni si , gli altri molto gogliardici... Ma ci sta.... Forse si meglio riderci sopra... Tanto il coglione non torna



scusa, ma se tornasse, te lo ripiglieresti? ci hai mai pensato?
io la vedrei come un'avvisaglia di ciò che potrebbe ricapitare, fai attenzione a non farti fare del male


----------



## Sole67 (16 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa, ma se tornasse, te lo ripiglieresti? ci hai mai pensato?


Bella domanda. Testa o cuore? Istinto o ragione?
Belle emozioni, mi mancano.......


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Orrore!! Mi hai rubato il nick!
> 
> Qui un Sole è di troppo


In effetti potrebbero verificarsi ustioni


----------



## Sole67 (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Orrore!! Mi hai rubato il nick!
> 
> Qui un Sole è di troppo


Pensa che non e' fatto apposta ma abbiamo storie simili.... Sara' un caso?


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> In effetti potrebbero verificarsi ustioni


cominciamo a mettere gli occhiali come ha fatto saggiamente Sole!


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> cominciamo a mettere gli occhiali come ha fatto saggiamente Sole!


questo si che è conoscere a fondo le proprie potenzialità


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Pensa che non e' fatto apposta ma abbiamo storie simili.... Sara' un caso?


Tu che ne sai della mia storia? Sei appena arrivata! Dove l'hai letta? Non sono così famosa 

Cambia il nick o me ne vado!


----------



## exStermy (16 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> cominciamo a mettere gli occhiali come ha fatto saggiamente Sole!


ho capito...stanotte nun se dorme...


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Tu che ne sai della mia storia? Sei appena arrivata! Dove l'hai letta? Non sono così famosa
> 
> Cambia il nick o me ne vado!


Vabbè ma tu sei più giovane


----------



## Sole67 (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Tu che ne sai della mia storia? Sei appena arrivata! Dove l'hai letta? Non sono così famosa
> 
> Cambia il nick o me ne vado!


L' ho letta nel tuo profilo..... Ragazzi basta vado a nanna... Mi avete trattato malissimo , ma sopravvivo.... Anzi ho sorriso pure e meno male.... Notte


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ho capito...stanotte nun se dorme...



se dormi mica ce ne accorgiamo! va che lenti scure!


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> L' ho letta nel tuo profilo..... Ragazzi basta vado a nanna... Mi avete trattato malissimo , ma sopravvivo.... Anzi ho sorriso pure e meno male.... Notte


quando verrai trattata male te ne accorgerai...fidati...


----------



## exStermy (16 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> se dormi mica ce ne accorgiamo! va che lenti scure!


ho bisogno del buio...

c'e' troppa luce, cribbio...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sole67 (16 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> quando verrai trattata male te ne accorgerai...fidati...


Conosco alla perfezione i meccanismi dei forum, sono affezionata da anni ad un altro e so come sono i test d' ingresso.... Tranquilli sopravvivo.... Mi manca il coglione.... Eddai scherzo pure io.... Rinotte


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

OT.
A proposito di Soli, mi è venuto in mente un bellissimo racconto breve di Asimov. "Notturno". L'avete letto? Se non l'avete fatto, fatelo. E' bello.


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Conosco alla perfezione i meccanismi dei forum, sono affezionata da anni ad un altro e so come sono i test d' ingresso.... Tranquilli sopravvivo.... Mi manca il coglione.... Eddai scherzo pure io.... Rinotte


eeeeeeeeeh test d'ingresso....paroloni...


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> L' ho letta nel tuo profilo..... Ragazzi basta vado a nanna... Mi avete trattato malissimo , ma sopravvivo.... Anzi ho sorriso pure e meno male.... Notte


Se cambi nick ti tratterò benissimo. Posso trovarti anche un nick sostitutivo. Che ne pensi di Sole in inglese? Sun suona benissimo! Oppure Stella, Luna, sono più femminili!
Oppure potresti aggiungere un aggettivo, che ne so, Dolcesole... con un nick così nessuno oserà maltrattarti! Pensaci anzichè dormire!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> L' ho letta nel tuo profilo..... Ragazzi basta vado a nanna... Mi avete trattato malissimo , ma sopravvivo.... Anzi ho sorriso pure e meno male.... Notte


Malissimo ma dei 67 classe di ferro no?
Il conte è del 1667...no?


----------



## exStermy (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> L' ho letta nel tuo profilo..... Ragazzi basta vado a nanna... Mi avete trattato malissimo , ma sopravvivo.... Anzi ho sorriso pure e meno male.... Notte


dai ritorna domattina che famo du' chiacchiere dalle 8 alle 13 che sono in pausa caffe'...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> OT.
> A proposito di Soli, mi è venuto in mente un bellissimo racconto breve di Asimov.* "Notturno"*. L'avete letto? Se non l'avete fatto, fatelo. E' bello.



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! vuoi far dormire Stermy!


----------



## exStermy (16 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> OT.
> A proposito di Soli, mi è venuto in mente un bellissimo racconto breve di Asimov. "Notturno". L'avete letto? Se non l'avete fatto, fatelo. E' bello.


io avrei detto anche er finale...

ahahahah


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! vuoi far dormire Stermy!


Eh no! casomai smetterebbe di farlo


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Se cambi nick ti tratterò benissimo. Posso trovarti anche un nick sostitutivo. Che ne pensi di Sole in inglese? Sun suona benissimo! Oppure Stella, Luna, sono più femminili!
> Oppure potresti aggiungere un aggettivo, che ne so, Dolcesole... con un nick così nessuno oserà maltrattarti! Pensaci anzichè dormire!


Eh no non toccatemi quel nick di Lunapiena...
Presto conoscerà the dark side of the moon...
Darkside c'è già...
Abbiamo stellacadente, stellina.....


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io avrei detto anche er finale...
> 
> ahahahah


ahahahahhahahahahahhahah
diventiamo tutti come te


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ahahahahhahahahahahhahah
> diventiamo tutti come te



 Oddio che tragedia!:rotfl:


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> Oddio che tragedia!:rotfl:


:dracula:


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2012)

Sun67 è un nick bellissimo! Farai un figurone secondo me.

Propongo un sondaggio!


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sun67 è un nick bellissimo! Farai un figurone secondo me.
> 
> Propongo un sondaggio!


Ti appoggio! Sun67 è più bello:inlove:


----------



## exStermy (16 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> Oddio che tragedia!:rotfl:


tranzolla...nun se trova piu' lo stampo...

ahahah


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tranzolla...nun se trova piu' lo stampo...
> 
> ahahah



chi cerca trova


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

ensa:


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Ti appoggio! Sun67 è più bello:inlove:


Vabbè, ora non esageriamo! Se non sbaglio ero io la corteggiata


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, ora non esageriamo! Se non sbaglio ero io la corteggiata


Ma non sbagli AMORE!!!!


----------



## bubu (17 Aprile 2012)

alla fine si è capito se l'amante è vivo o morto????


----------



## Eliade (17 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Non ho mai preteso di fare la moglie... Ho gia' un marito....
> Staremo a vedere... Si facesse risentire non mi dispiacerebbe certo !


Intendevo dire che non sei nemmeno al livello di un amico...:unhappy:
Non so quanto sia conveniente essere al livello della moglie...:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2012)

di Sole ce ne sta una sola... 
che sono ste copie!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> di Sole ce ne sta una sola...
> che sono ste copie!


Sai una cosa?
Sta storia mi faceva pensare alla Pasqua...
E ci sono arrivato mia cara!
E' arrivata Pasqua, Pasquetta e non ci sono notizie del COnte di Montesanto no?
Chissà come gli sono andate le vacanze di Pasqua no?

Poi oggi sono andato all'anagrafe per vedere che fare...

Troppa gente pensa che io e Admin siamo una cosa sola no?
Il problema è che siamo due Giovanni...no?

Ora ci parlo io alla nuova e vedrai che al conte darà ascolto no?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> alla fine si è capito se l'amante è vivo o morto????


No il nulla totale!!!! Io non mi capacito davvero... E non so che devo fare ....


----------



## Sole67 (17 Aprile 2012)

Che faccio??


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Che faccio??



in che senso???


----------



## Sole67 (17 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> in che senso???


Questo silenzio mi distrugge.Vorrei sapere perche''? Anche se fa male, poi ripeto non ci sono sentimenti solo emozioni di cui avrei goduto ancora per un po' ....


----------



## aristocat (17 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No il nulla totale!!!! Io non mi capacito davvero... E non so che devo fare ....


 Io sono d'accordo con Chiara Matraini quando dice che, da amanti, bisogna essere sempre pronti a essere scaricati senza un grazie. 
Aggiungerei che anche nei rapporti chiari e alla luce del sole, può arrivarti un benservito poco elegante in qualunque momento... figurati in una relazione clandestina 
C'est la vie
ari


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Questo silenzio mi distrugge.Vorrei sapere perche''? Anche se fa male, poi ripeto non ci sono sentimenti solo emozioni di cui avrei goduto ancora per un po' ....


ho capito ma mica puoi fartene una malattia! è uno senza le palle per dirti che sta chiudendo la cosa!


----------



## Sole67 (17 Aprile 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con Chiara Matraini quando dice che, da amanti, bisogna essere sempre pronti a essere scaricati senza un grazie.
> Aggiungerei che anche nei rapporti chiari e alla luce del sole, può arrivarti un benservito poco elegante in qualunque momento... figurati in una relazione clandestina
> C'est la vie
> ari


Ho imparato sulla mia pelle cio' che non sapevo essendo la prima volta... Forse che lui fosse un esperto??? 
Ma perche' cavolo dirmi ti chiamo domani????


----------



## @lex (17 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Ho imparato sulla mia pelle cio' che non sapevo essendo la prima volta... Forse che lui fosse un esperto???
> Ma perche' cavolo dirmi ti chiamo domani????


*NON C' E' NESSUN MOTIVO!!! NON CERCARLO!!*


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> *NON C' E' NESSUN MOTIVO!!! NON CERCARLO!!*


:up:


----------



## aristocat (17 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Ho imparato sulla mia pelle cio' che non sapevo essendo la prima volta... Forse che lui fosse un esperto???
> Ma perche' cavolo dirmi ti chiamo domani????


Mah. Come la giri, la giri, non la vedo bene.
Ipotesi a) Beccato dalla moglie. Allarme rosso, fuga immediata 
 Ipotesi b) Altre cause di forza maggiore che gli impediscono di rivederti/risentirti. Motivi di salute molto seri, problemi grossi in famiglia. Non puoi farci niente e puoi solo scomparire.
Ipotesi c) Non gli interessi più ma non ha le palle per dirtelo chiaramente
Ipotesi d) Schizofrenia andante
Capisci che al tuo posto me ne farei una ragione 

ari


----------



## Sole67 (17 Aprile 2012)

Me ne faro' certo una ragione, vado avanti tranquilla con la mia vita.Ma che palle ci vogliono? Oltretutto uomo di gran palle sul lavoro, gran testa e poi ti perdi cosi'.....


----------



## aristocat (17 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Me ne faro' certo una ragione, vado avanti tranquilla con la mia vita.Ma che palle ci vogliono? *Oltretutto uomo di gran palle sul lavoro, gran testa e poi ti perdi cosi'*.....


Un classico :carneval:
Oddio se proprio vuoi toglierti la curiosità di capire che fine ha fatto, tutto sommato sapresti come rintracciarlo? 
Dove glielo faresti un blitz, sul lavoro o dove ancora?

Sento che lo vorresti fare ma te lo sconsiglio, comunque :singleeye:

ari


----------



## @lex (17 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Me ne faro' certo una ragione, vado avanti tranquilla con la mia vita.Ma che palle ci vogliono? Oltretutto uomo di gran palle sul lavoro, gran testa e poi ti perdi cosi'.....


per te si è perso così, non per lui. anzi per lui probabilmente è comportarsi da gran figo. e probabilmente non crede di essersi perso così perchè di te sai quanta considerazione ha? O


----------



## Sole67 (17 Aprile 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Un classico :carneval:
> Oddio se proprio vuoi toglierti la curiosità di capire che fine ha fatto, tutto sommato sapresti come rintracciarlo?
> Dove glielo faresti un blitz, sul lavoro o dove ancora?
> 
> ...


No nessun blitz non sono il tipo.... Mi viene da comporre il suo numero ma non lo faccio ( credo)... Troppo ingenua io e davvero un attore lui.... Cosa non si fa e si dice per ........


----------



## Hallogoodbye (17 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> per te si è perso così, non per lui. anzi per lui probabilmente è comportarsi da gran figo. e probabilmente non crede di essersi perso così perchè di te sai quanta considerazione ha? O


Situazioni contingenti che rendono impossibile contattare qualcuno sono numerosissime.
Succede anche a chi non è in una situazione che deve rimanere clandestina.
Basta che si sia rotto il telefonino con la perdita dei numeri e che per qualsiasi ragione abbia dovuto rendere visibile la mail alla moglie.
O anche un problema di qualsiasi tipo da un'ingessatura a una malattia o lutto in famiglia possono impedire di occuparsi di una relazione che è collaterale.
Pensa se avessi tu un figlio in ospedale o un parente strett; certamente contattare lui sarebbe l'ultimo dei tuoi pensieri, oltre che difficile.
Non sono mesi di silenzio.


----------



## Sole67 (17 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> per te si è perso così, non per lui. anzi per lui probabilmente è comportarsi da gran figo. e probabilmente non crede di essersi perso così perchè di te sai quanta considerazione ha? O


Un attimo. Siamo stati due adulti consenzienti, abbiamo vissuto le medesime emozioni consapevoli che ognuno sarebbe rimasto al suo posto... Mi sono divertita quanto lui solo che a differenza sua qualora avessi voluto troncare di punto in bianco, glielo avrei comunicato.


----------



## @lex (17 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Un attimo. Siamo stati due adulti consenzienti, abbiamo vissuto le medesime emozioni consapevoli che ognuno sarebbe rimasto al suo posto... Mi sono divertita quanto lui solo che a differenza sua qualora avessi voluto troncare di punto in bianco, glielo avrei comunicato.


non sei un uomo


----------



## Sole67 (17 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Situazioni contingenti che rendono impossibile contattare qualcuno sono numerosissime.
> Succede anche a chi non è in una situazione che deve rimanere clandestina.
> Basta che si sia rotto il telefonino con la perdita dei numeri e che per qualsiasi ragione abbia dovuto rendere visibile la mail alla moglie.
> O anche un problema di qualsiasi tipo da un'ingessatura a una malattia o lutto in famiglia possono impedire di occuparsi di una relazione che è collaterale.
> ...


Sono tutte ipotesi che possono avere senso.... E' per questo che a volte penso di volerlo chiamare.....


----------



## Sole67 (17 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non sei un uomo


Considerazione corretta.... Quotone


----------



## aristocat (17 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> No nessun blitz non sono il tipo.... Mi viene da comporre il suo numero ma non lo faccio ( credo)... Troppo ingenua io e davvero un attore lui.... *Cosa non si fa e si dice per *........


 Vabé ma cosa ti ha detto/fatto? "Ci sentiamo presto".... Ok, ci ha ripensato. 
Succede , alle volte


----------



## Sole67 (17 Aprile 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Vabé ma cosa ti ha detto/fatto? "Ci sentiamo presto".... Ok, ci ha ripensato.
> Succede , alle volte


Il cosa non si fa e non si dice era riferito per....... portarti a letto.....


----------



## aristocat (17 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Il cosa non si fa e non si dice era riferito per....... portarti a letto.....


 Boh... 
Non so cosa ti ha detto.... Ma magari era anche sincero.
Capisco che possa dispiacere tutto questo sangue freddo nel chiudere una storia, per quanto clandestina possa essere.

Però mi rassegnerei, al tuo posto. 

ari


----------



## Sole67 (17 Aprile 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Boh...
> Non so cosa ti ha detto.... Ma magari era anche sincero.
> Capisco però che possa dispiacere tutto questo sangue freddo nel chiudere una storia, per quanto clandestina possa essere.
> 
> ...


Ma lo faro', e' passata solo una settimana... Sono piu' arrabbiata che sofferente intendiamoci....


----------



## aristocat (17 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Ma lo faro', e' passata solo una settimana... Sono piu' arrabbiata che sofferente intendiamoci....


Comprensibile


----------



## Sole67 (17 Aprile 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Comprensibile


Grazie della comprensione....aiuta comunque.


----------



## free (17 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Sono tutte ipotesi che possono avere senso.... E' per questo che a volte penso di volerlo chiamare.....



cara Sole67, contrariamente ai miei principi ti dico: chiamalo! tanto che hai da perdere? 
non risponde = rimani nel dubbio, ma almeno hai fatto un ultimo tentativo
risponde = senti che ha da dire 
una telefonata ad uno che probabilmente non incontrerai mai più non ti può peggiorare le cose
anzi, se lo pigli a male parole, non "potrai" chiamarlo più e buonanotte


----------



## Sole67 (17 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> cara Sole67, contrariamente ai miei principi ti dico: chiamalo! tanto che hai da perdere?
> non risponde = rimani nel dubbio, ma almeno hai fatto un ultimo tentativo
> risponde = senti che ha da dire
> una telefonata ad uno che probabilmente non incontrerai mai più non ti può peggiorare le cose
> anzi, se lo pigli a male parole, non "potrai" chiamarlo più e buonanotte


Meditero'..... Tanto ci sto pensando... Ma non dal mio cell troppo facile ..... Vi faro' sapere..


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> cara Sole67, contrariamente ai miei principi ti dico: chiamalo! tanto che hai da perdere?
> non risponde = rimani nel dubbio, ma almeno hai fatto un ultimo tentativo
> risponde = senti che ha da dire
> una telefonata ad uno che probabilmente non incontrerai mai più non ti può peggiorare le cose
> anzi, se lo pigli a male parole, non "potrai" chiamarlo più e buonanotte


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Mi hai fatto venire in mente uno stress...
Sta qua mi diceva dopo ti chiamo...e poi non chiamava...
Allora io mi preoccupavo e la chiamavo dicendole...ma non mi avevi detto che mi chiamavi?
E sta qua partiva in quarta con na pletora di insulti perchè appunto io dovevo rendermi conto che se non mi chiamava era perchè non poteva no?

Poi ho imparato a tradurre il suo...ti chiamo dopo...con un ti chiamo appena posso no?

Ma c'è un corto d'amore, un cortometraggio dedicato a ste storie qui...
Lui non chiamò più...
Poi lei scoprì...che lui nel tentativo di correre in una cabina a chiamarla era finito sotto un auto ed era morto.
Mi pare fosse una cosa così...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Meditero'..... Tanto ci sto pensando... Ma non dal mio cell troppo facile ..... Vi faro' sapere..


Ma che te frega eh?
Io fossi te...lo chiamerei e gli direi...ohi ciccio ma non avevi detto che mi chiamavi? Che cosa ti è successo?
Ti ha beccato la moglie?
Ah guarda qua, 50 anni e hai perfino storie se ricevi una telefonata o un sms...andiamo bene eh? 

Magari se lo chiami...lui non ti risponde...e magari ti richiama dopo no?

Quante storie eh?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Mah. Come la giri, la giri, non la vedo bene.
> Ipotesi a) Beccato dalla moglie. Allarme rosso, fuga immediata
> Ipotesi b) Altre cause di forza maggiore che gli impediscono di rivederti/risentirti. Motivi di salute molto seri, problemi grossi in famiglia. Non puoi farci niente e puoi solo scomparire.
> Ipotesi c) Non gli interessi più ma non ha le palle per dirtelo chiaramente
> ...


Nel caso B è ben dura farsene una ragione


----------



## Sole67 (18 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel caso B è ben dura farsene una ragione


Per il mio carattere orgoglioso, corretto e tosto e' dura comunque.... L'uomo in questione mi piace ovvio ma non ne sono certo innamorata , solo attratta e finisce li'.
Forse domattina chiamo.... La mia la devo dire!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Per il mio carattere orgoglioso, corretto e tosto e' dura comunque.... L'uomo in questione mi piace ovvio ma non ne sono certo innamorata , solo attratta e finisce li'.
> Forse domattina chiamo.... La mia la devo dire!!!!!


Sono d'accordo con te, so cosa provi molto bene. Per questo ti ho detto di trovare un modo per capire. Poi lo mandi a cagare se il motivo è che non  ha avuto le palle di dirti che era finita.
Anche se la moglie l'ha beccato non credo non abbia avuto un secondo per inviarti un sms e dirti "mi ha beccato chiudiamo" 
Ma magari è veramente impossibilitato a contattarti. Parlo per esperienza.


----------



## Sole67 (18 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, so cosa provi molto bene. Per questo ti ho detto di trovare un modo per capire. Poi lo mandi a cagare se il motivo è che non  ha avuto le palle di dirti che era finita.
> Anche se la moglie l'ha beccato non credo non abbia avuto un secondo per inviarti un sms e dirti "mi ha beccato chiudiamo"
> Ma magari è veramente impossibilitato a contattarti. Parlo per esperienza.


Ti va di accennarmi qualcosa?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Ti va di accennarmi qualcosa?



Ci siamo visti poi è sparito per tre giorni. Si è sentito male. L'hanno ricoverato in ospedale ed è uscito dopo 9 mesi.........
Probabilmente sicuramente non è il tuo caso, ma leggerti mi ha riportato a quei giorni...


----------



## bubu (18 Aprile 2012)

ma si chiamalo che non hai niente da perdere (anche se se l'ha beccato sua moglie potrebbe vendicarsi dicendo tutto a tuo marito!)


----------



## Sole67 (18 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> ma si chiamalo che non hai niente da perdere (anche se se l'ha beccato sua moglie potrebbe vendicarsi dicendo tutto a tuo marito!)


Non ha modo di arrivare a me.....figurati a mio marito.
Non ho mai rivelato a lui il mio cognome nè tantomeno dove abito, quindi la vedo difficile.


----------



## bubu (18 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Non ha modo di arrivare a me.....figurati a mio marito.
> Non ho mai rivelato a lui il mio cognome nè tantomeno dove abito, quindi la vedo difficile.


perfetto!
ma ha un tuo n. di cell? perchè se è intestato a te non è difficile risalire al tuo cognome..
non per metterti paranoie ovviamente


----------



## Sole67 (18 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> perfetto!
> ma ha un tuo n. di cell? perchè se è intestato a te non è difficile risalire al tuo cognome..
> non per metterti paranoie ovviamente


Ho capito ma dovrebbe proprio non avere nulla da fare e poi non è che tutti gli operatori ti rilasciano il nome così facilmente....ma non mi pongo problemi , non credo proprio la moglie mi cerchi.


----------



## Eliade (18 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Ho capito ma dovrebbe proprio non avere nulla da fare e poi non è che tutti gli operatori ti rilasciano il nome così facilmente....ma non mi pongo problemi , non credo proprio la moglie mi cerchi.


Ma guarda che basta affidare tutto ad un investigatore...mica deve fare lei il lavoro!


----------



## Sole67 (18 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma guarda che basta affidare tutto ad un investigatore...mica deve fare lei il lavoro!


c


Comunque domani penso di chiamarlo ma non con mio cell, mi dica mi hai stufato , gioco finito ma lo voglio sentire.....


----------



## Hallogoodbye (18 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> c
> 
> 
> Comunque domani penso di chiamarlo ma non con mio cell, mi dica mi hai stufato , gioco finito ma lo voglio sentire.....


E se risponde la moglie?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> E se risponde la moglie?


Buongiorno signora sono qui a reclamizzare la avon prodotti...:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Oppure salve signora, mi passa un attimo quel banfone di suo marito? Così ha finito di fare l'invornito con me?


----------



## Eliade (18 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> E se risponde la moglie?


Buon giorno sono la dott.ssa XXXXX (nome falso), stavo cercando il dott./geom./ragion./ecc...TIZIO, mi hanno dato questo numero di riferimento...


Lo so...non è da me...:unhappy:


----------



## Hallogoodbye (18 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Buon giorno sono la dott.ssa XXXXX (nome falso), stavo cercando il dott./geom./ragion./ecc...TIZIO, mi hanno dato questo numero di riferimento...
> 
> 
> Lo so...non è da me...:unhappy:


Ottimo suggerimento.
Ma se lei si presenta come dott.ssa rossi e lui l'ha in memoria come rag. bianchi?


----------



## Leda (18 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oppure salve signora, mi passa un attimo quel banfone di suo marito? Così ha finito di fare l'invornito con me?


Io voto per questa! :up::up::up::up:


----------



## aristocat (18 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel caso B è ben dura farsene una ragione


 Lo posso immaginare Farfy, deve essere terribile. Ancora di più se si è in una condizione in cui non ci sono i presupposti (ad esempio, non sei conoscente/amico comune della famiglia) per essere al fianco del/la proprio/a amante in seria difficoltà.
Farsene una ragione per modo di dire, in questo caso 


ari


----------



## Sole67 (18 Aprile 2012)

Intanto vediamo se risponde, e se si se mi parla.... E' tutto assurdo lo so ma davvero sono troppo curiosa.
Certo dovrei farmene una ragione, ma non e' questo il problema, la mia vita procede comunque serena... Ma devo togliermi questo sfizio..... Davvero e' paradossale, e' stato un attore encomiabile nulla da dire ma, seppure probabilmente ingenua , sono tutto tranne che una che si fa sbattere la porta in faccia.......
No non risponde la moglie..... Magari si e' semplicemente accorto di avere sbagliato , di amarla alla follia e i sensi di colpa lo divorano.... Oppure e' semplicemente un bastardo vero..... Non lo so ma voglio capirlo.....
ok basta non vi tedio più'........ Capite bene che non posso certo raccontare tutto cio' al vicino di casa.....


----------



## lunaiena (18 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Ho capito ma dovrebbe proprio non avere nulla da fare e poi non è che tutti gli operatori ti rilasciano il nome così facilmente....ma non mi pongo problemi , non credo proprio la moglie mi cerchi.


Manco io mi ponevo problemi ...
Nessun cognome... Nessun indirizzo ...nessuno sapeva che manco ci conoscevamo più di 100 km di distanza...
Peró la moglie ha beccato il suo cell..
Gli e lo ha sfracassato nel forno a microonde
E poi mi ha chiamato ...
Dopo qualche problemino me lo sono posta...


----------



## Sole67 (18 Aprile 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Manco io mi ponevo problemi ...
> Nessun cognome... Nessun indirizzo ...nessuno sapeva che manco ci conoscevamo più di 100 km di distanza...
> Peró la moglie ha beccato il suo cell..
> Gli e lo ha sfracassato nel forno a microonde
> ...


Ma lui ti aveva messo al corrente della cosa???


----------



## lunaiena (18 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Ma lui ti aveva messo al corrente della cosa???


No ... 
Io l'ho risentito dopo circa un mese ...
E mi ha spiegato poi tutto...
Ma prima che mi spiegasse tutto non avevo capito neanche che era la moglie a chiamarmi...
Mi chiamava un numero sconosciuto e metteva giù ..mica ci pensavo subito...


----------



## Sole67 (18 Aprile 2012)

[E QUOTE=lunapiena;905387]No ... 
Io l'ho risentito dopo circa un mese ...
E mi ha spiegato poi tutto...
Ma prima che mi spiegasse tutto non avevo capito neanche che era la moglie a chiamarmi...
Mi chiamava un numero sconosciuto e metteva giù ..mica ci pensavo subito...[/QUOTE]

Ma tu non hai mai cercato di contattarlo?
Che dovrei fare secondo te?


----------



## Hallogoodbye (18 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Intanto vediamo se risponde, e se si se mi parla.... E' tutto assurdo lo so ma davvero sono troppo curiosa.
> Certo dovrei farmene una ragione, ma non e' questo il problema, la mia vita procede comunque serena... Ma devo togliermi questo sfizio..... Davvero e' paradossale, e' stato un attore encomiabile nulla da dire ma, seppure probabilmente ingenua , sono tutto tranne che una che si fa sbattere la porta in faccia.......
> No non risponde la moglie..... Magari si e' semplicemente accorto di avere sbagliato , di amarla alla follia e i sensi di colpa lo divorano.... Oppure e' semplicemente un bastardo vero..... Non lo so ma voglio capirlo.....
> ok basta non vi tedio più'........ Capite bene che non posso certo raccontare tutto cio' al vicino di casa.....


Come fai a essere certa che non possa rispondere la moglie non lo capisco.


----------



## Sole67 (18 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Come fai a essere certa che non possa rispondere la moglie non lo capisco.


Presuppongo che alle nove del mattino sia al lavoro non con la moglie....


----------



## Hallogoodbye (18 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Presuppongo che alle nove del mattino sia al lavoro non con la moglie....


Presupponi male.
Se non si fa sentire è in una situazione anomala.
Se ha avuto un ricovero improvviso ed è in ospedale può essere che il telefonino lo tenga la moglie, che magari è lì in ospedale con lui.


----------



## Sole67 (18 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Presupponi male.
> Se non si fa sentire è in una situazione anomala.
> Se ha avuto un ricovero improvviso ed è in ospedale può essere che il telefonino lo tenga la moglie, che magari è lì in ospedale con lui.


Mi state mettendo l' ansia..... Morale che devo fare.... ? Certo se rispondesse la moglie chiuderei.....


----------



## Eliade (18 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Ottimo suggerimento.
> Ma se lei si presenta come dott.ssa rossi e lui l'ha in memoria come rag. bianchi?


Ha detto che chiama con un altro numero..
Con il suggerimento che le ho dato implica che lui non debba sapere per forza chi è che lo sta chiamando...e comunque avrebbe la scusa per richiamare.




Sole67 ha detto:


> Mi state mettendo l' ansia..... Morale che devo fare.... ? Certo se rispondesse la moglie chiuderei.....


 Brava, così si che la faresti insospettire...


----------



## Hallogoodbye (18 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Mi state mettendo l' ansia..... Morale che devo fare.... ? Certo se rispondesse la moglie chiuderei.....


A me è successo.
Aspetta che si faccia vivo lui o vai a vedere.


----------



## Minerva (18 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> c
> 
> 
> Comunque domani penso di chiamarlo ma non con mio cell, mi dica mi hai stufato , gioco finito ma lo voglio sentire.....


ma lascialo in pace, si è stufato e bon


----------



## Sole67 (18 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> A me è successo.
> Aspetta che si faccia vivo lui o vai a vedere.


Ti e' successo che rispondesse la moglie...?.. Ma io proprio non ci penso. Ma quindi funziona che se la moglie lo scopre lui si eclissa? Ragazzi non ci sto capendo più' nulla .... Help


----------



## Eliade (18 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Ti e' successo che rispondesse la moglie...?.. Ma io proprio non ci penso. *Ma quindi funziona che se la moglie lo scopre lui si eclissa? Ragazzi non ci sto capendo più' nulla *.... Help


Noooooo...continua allegramente a farsi i cavoli proprio!:rotfl:
Scusa ma certo che si eclissa, nella maggior parte dei casi! Solo i più subdoli continuano...


----------



## Hallogoodbye (18 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Ti e' successo che rispondesse la moglie...?.. Ma io proprio non ci penso. Ma quindi funziona che se la moglie lo scopre lui si eclissa? Ragazzi non ci sto capendo più' nulla .... Help


Ma non vi eravate chiariti che non dovevate mettere in pericolo la famiglia?
Se non si fa sentire è implicito che ha dei problemi.


----------



## Sole67 (18 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Ma non vi eravate chiariti che non dovevate mettere in pericolo la famiglia?
> Se non si fa sentire è implicito che ha dei problemi.


 Tutto sommato forse e' meglio credere sia cosi'...... Si certo abbiamo messo paletti ben saldi.....
Domani magari provo e vi tengo informati.... Ormai devo rendervi partecipi.
Grazie comunque.


----------



## tesla (18 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Tutto sommato forse e' meglio credere sia cosi'...... Si certo abbiamo messo paletti ben saldi.....
> Domani magari provo e vi tengo informati.... Ormai devo rendervi partecipi.
> Grazie comunque.


io conserverei quel non so che di dignità e non lo cercherei più.
anche quel non so che di connotati, nel caso la moglie l'avesse scoperto e ti venisse a cercare


----------



## Leda (18 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> io conserverei quel non so che di dignità e non lo cercherei più.
> *anche quel non so che di connotati*, nel caso la moglie l'avesse scoperto e ti venisse a cercare




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 
Tesla mi fa morire :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (18 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> io conserverei quel non so che di dignità e non lo cercherei più.
> anche quel non so che di connotati, nel caso la moglie l'avesse scoperto e ti venisse a cercare


t vuoi fidanzare?

faremmo scintille....


----------



## aristocat (18 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> io conserverei quel non so che di dignità e non lo cercherei più.
> anche quel non so che di connotati, nel caso la moglie l'avesse scoperto e ti venisse a cercare


----------



## Sole67 (19 Aprile 2012)

Ragazzi bingo..... Ipotesi A : beccato dalla moglie.....
Lo chiamo e mi manda sms..... Con notizia e un bel ti chiamo appena posso.
Almeno ho una risposta ai miei perche'......... Mi dispiace e, paradossale a dirlo e forse fuori luogo, ma ci sono stata dall' altra parte e so bene come si sta..... Mi dispiace davvero .....
grazie dei supporti staremo a vedere!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Ragazzi bingo..... Ipotesi A : beccato dalla moglie.....
> Lo chiamo e mi manda sms..... Con notizia e un bel ti chiamo appena posso.
> Almeno ho una risposta ai miei perche'......... Mi dispiace e, paradossale a dirlo e forse fuori luogo, ma ci sono stata dall' altra parte e so bene come si sta..... Mi dispiace davvero .....
> grazie dei supporti staremo a vedere!!!!


usti
che pirla però
ma cancella tutto no?


----------



## bubu (19 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Ragazzi bingo..... Ipotesi A : beccato dalla moglie.....
> Lo chiamo e mi manda sms..... Con notizia e un bel ti chiamo appena posso.
> Almeno ho una risposta ai miei perche'......... Mi dispiace e, paradossale a dirlo e forse fuori luogo, ma ci sono stata dall' altra parte e so bene come si sta..... Mi dispiace davvero .....
> grazie dei supporti staremo a vedere!!!!


Bè almeno ti sei tolta il dubbio!
povera moglie! Chiudila tu se lui ti cerca...non compromettere anche tu il tuo matrimonio (se ci tieni).


----------



## Eliade (19 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Ragazzi bingo..... Ipotesi A : beccato dalla moglie.....
> Lo chiamo e mi manda sms..... Con notizia e un bel ti chiamo appena posso.
> Almeno ho una risposta ai miei perche'......... Mi dispiace e, paradossale a dirlo e forse fuori luogo, ma ci sono stata dall' altra parte e so bene come si sta..... Mi dispiace davvero .....
> grazie dei supporti staremo a vedere!!!!


:rotfl:
Mi vien da ridere, perché non si può sentire che ti dispiace per la moglie eh...
Non credo sia fuori luogo, credo sia semplicemente inutile. 
Ti dispiace si, ma non fino al punto da evitare di andare col marito, con l'aggravante che sai come ci si sente.
Mi sembra tanto uno di quei "mi dispiace" che si dicono quando si sentono notizie tragiche in tv...


----------



## Sole67 (19 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Mi vien da ridere, perché non si può sentire che ti dispiace per la moglie eh...
> Non credo sia fuori luogo, credo sia semplicemente inutile.
> Ti dispiace si, ma non fino al punto da evitare di andare col marito, con l'aggravante che sai come ci si sente.
> Mi sembra tanto uno di quei "mi dispiace" che si dicono quando si sentono notizie tragiche in tv...


Ma che ne sai? Sei mai stata tradita e hai tradito? Hai mai vissuto una situazione simile.
Se la risposta è no allora hai parlato a vanvera.
La sottoscritta non è una dalla lacrima facile ma per un momento ho rivissuto quei momenti e certo il Mi dispiace è sentito che ti piaccia crederlo o no.
Poi magari il marito lo rivedrò ancora ma ho imparato , per esperienza , a non esprimere mai giudizi senza cognizione di causa.


----------



## Eliade (19 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai? Sei mai stata tradita e hai tradito? Hai mai vissuto una situazione simile.
> Se la risposta è no allora hai parlato a vanvera.
> La sottoscritta non è una dalla lacrima facile *ma per un momento* ho rivissuto quei momenti e certo il Mi dispiace è sentito che ti piaccia crederlo o no.
> *Poi magari il marito lo rivedrò ancora ma ho imparato* , per esperienza , a non esprimere mai giudizi senza cognizione di causa.


:rotfl::rotfl:
Che ne so? E se ti dicessi che ho vissuto tutte le tre le situazioni ti sentiresti meglio?
Allora non ti dispiace per lei...ti dispiace per te, perché hai rivissuto i momenti del tradimento subito, non certo per lei! Altrimenti non rivedresti suo marito...se ti dispiacesse davvero per lei. 
Per come la vedo io, è il classico dispiacere di consolazione, nulla di più, te lo puoi anche risparmiare...
Ma vedi tu..."mi dispiace sentitamente che sei cornuta, però tuo marito lo rivedo e me lo scopo lo stesso!" :rotfl::rotfl:
Ma fammi il piacere va...


----------



## Sole67 (19 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Per come la vedo io, è il classico dispiacere di consolazione, nulla di più, te lo puoi anche risparmiare...
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Eliade (19 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Appunto per come la vedi tu e per come piaccia pensarla a te, è una tua opinione.
> Io non sono ipocrita e non ho paura a dire quello che a molti fa accapponare la pelle....Una persona sta male e io ne sono la causa e ripeto siccome conosco quel male , certo non mi fa piacere..
> Non facciamo i moralisti qui dentro per favore, non è il caso.


Guarda che qui l'ipocrita sei tu, e chi fa moralismo sei tu...prima ti scopi il marito e poi ti dispiace per lei? 
Senza contare che lo rivedresti pure..
Se io vado a letto con un uomo sposato, me ne frego della moglie...importa quello che voglio io.
Se invece mi dispiace che una moglie abbia le corna, visto che ci sono passata anche io, lascio stare, forse un'altra prenderà il mio posto, ma chi se ne frega...l'importante è che non sia stata io.

Se ti dispiaceva tanto per lei, visto che ti senti la causa delle sue corna, perché non hai troncato la relazione?
Evidentemente perché il dispiacere per le sue corna era infinitamente inferiore al piacere """"""""""di fargliele avere""""""""""""...


----------



## Sole67 (19 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Guarda che qui l'ipocrita sei tu, e chi fa moralismo sei tu...prima ti scopi il marito e poi ti dispiace per lei?
> Senza contare che lo rivedresti pure..
> Se io vado a letto con un uomo sposato, me ne frego della moglie...importa quello che voglio io.
> Se invece mi dispiace che una moglie abbia le corna, visto che ci sono passata anche io, lascio stare, forse un'altra prenderà il mio posto, ma chi se ne frega...l'importante è che non sia stata io.
> ...


Ok godo come un riccio perchè lei sta soffrendo? Volevi questa risposta, non posso dartela perchè non corrisponde a realtà.
Quindi valuta come ti pare quello che io provo o non provo, non cambia lo stato delle cose.
Tu hai il tuo pensiero e io il mio e il battibecco diventa alquanto sterile.


----------



## Sabina (19 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai? Sei mai stata tradita e hai tradito? Hai mai vissuto una situazione simile.
> Se la risposta è no allora hai parlato a vanvera.
> La sottoscritta non è una dalla lacrima facile ma per un momento ho rivissuto quei momenti e certo il Mi dispiace è sentito che ti piaccia crederlo o no.
> Poi magari il marito lo rivedrò ancora ma ho imparato , per esperienza , a non esprimere mai giudizi senza cognizione di causa.


Devi abituarti all'idea che scrivendo qui troverai anche chi s'arrogherà a sapere tutto meglio di te e che prima di cercare di comprendere preferirà sputare sentenze.


----------



## Sole67 (19 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Devi abituarti all'idea che scrivendo qui troverai anche chi s'arrogherà a sapere tutto meglio di te e che prima di cercare di comprendere preferirà sputare sentenze.


Gia'.......


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Gia'.......


Donna vuoi che ti sputi?
Una sentenza in un occhio?

Lo so volevi pareri e hai avuto sentenze...
E allora?

Rilassati no?


----------



## Sole67 (19 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna vuoi che ti sputi?
> Una sentenza in un occhio?
> 
> Lo so volevi pareri e hai avuto sentenze...
> ...


Io sono rilassatissima,obiettiva ed educata. Non sputo, non rido,ascolto e mi diverto da matti.....:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Io sono rilassatissima,obiettiva ed educata. Non sputo, non rido,ascolto e mi diverto da matti.....:rotfl:


Brava continua così...
E ne vedrai di cotte e di crude!


----------



## Sole67 (19 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava continua così..
> E ne vedrai di cotte e di crude!


Mi sono registrata apposta.....:up::up:


----------



## bubu (19 Aprile 2012)

Io non voglio giudicarti, figurati, però visto che sai cosa si prova e (come tu stessa hai detto) la storia non ha un risvolto sentimentale allora perchè non fare tu un passo indietro?
Ovviamente farai ciò che ritieni meglio per te, ma pensa a ciò che metti in gioco per una passione di qualche mese con un uomo che non ami e che invece con molta probabilità ama sua moglie.
Ti auguro di fare la scelta giusta


----------



## Sole67 (20 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Io non voglio giudicarti, figurati, però visto che sai cosa si prova e (come tu stessa hai detto) la storia non ha un risvolto sentimentale allora perchè non fare tu un passo indietro?
> Ovviamente farai ciò che ritieni meglio per te, ma pensa a ciò che metti in gioco per una passione di qualche mese con un uomo che non ami e che invece con molta probabilità ama sua moglie.
> Ti auguro di fare la scelta giusta


La scelta giusta è una scelta di testa certo , dovrei fare un passo indietro per me , per lui e per loro.
Non sono in grado di dirti ciò che farò quando e se si farà risentire perchè l'istinto va da tutt'altra parte, lo stesso istinto che ieri gli ha fatto dire : a breve ti chiamo.
Ho riflettuto , pensato e la verità che mantenere in piedi un matrimonio ventennale con lo stesso slancio, amore, passione è impresa ardua e difficile.
Ho stima, rispetto, affetto estremo per mio marito ma non riesco adesso a digli ti amo, così come non riesco a dirgli : ti lascio.
Non so nulla dell'altro ma l'idea di sentirlo e vederlo mi crea batticuore.
Scusate ho scritto senza respiro ma ho esposto le mie fragilità di questo momento, condannabili, contestabili e certo è del tutto irrazionali.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> La scelta giusta è una scelta di testa certo , dovrei fare un passo indietro per me , per lui e per loro.
> Non sono in grado di dirti ciò che farò quando e se si farà risentire perchè l'istinto va da tutt'altra parte, lo stesso istinto che ieri gli ha fatto dire : a breve ti chiamo.
> Ho riflettuto , pensato e la verità che mantenere in piedi un matrimonio ventennale con lo stesso slancio, amore, passione è impresa ardua e difficile.
> Ho stima, rispetto, affetto estremo per mio marito ma non riesco adesso a digli ti amo, così come non riesco a dirgli : ti lascio.
> ...


Ti capisco.


----------



## Sole67 (20 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti capisco.


Anche questo fa bene in questo momento di caos totale.


----------



## Sole (20 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Bè almeno ti sei tolta il dubbio!
> povera moglie! Chiudila tu *se lui ti cerca*...non compromettere anche tu il tuo matrimonio (se ci tieni).


Trovo improbabile che lui la cerchi dopo essere stato scoperto dalla moglie. Potrei capire dopo una frequentazione di lunga durata, con implicazioni affettive. Ma rischiare di dare il colpo di grazia al proprio matrimonio per un paio di mesi di scopate lo troverei assurdo, anche per un traditore seriale e senza scrupoli.


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2012)

Porca.
Miseria.
L'avevo detto subito che era stato beccato dalla moglie.
per un attimo, ammetto, mi sono messa nei panni di lui...Ho ancora il batticuore.
Comunque.
Come lo ha beccato?


----------



## Tubarao (21 Aprile 2012)

Ma niente niente portaste un'anticchia di sfiga


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma niente niente portaste un'anticchia di sfiga


Prometto che se beccano Lothar il grande ridivento fedele:carneval:


----------



## Sole67 (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Porca.
> Come lo ha beccato?


Non so nulla, solo un sms in cui mi dice la cosa e altri due a seguire appena posso a ti chiamo.
Credo che sia in un bel casino e dubito troverà voglia e tempo di chiamare.
Forse è così che doveva andare , almeno ad oggi ho un perchè.


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Non so nulla, solo un sms in cui mi dice la cosa e altri due a seguire appena posso a ti chiamo.
> Credo che sia in un bel casino e dubito troverà voglia e tempo di chiamare.
> Forse è così che doveva andare , almeno ad oggi ho un perchè.


Certo...il dubbio è "devastante".

Comunque quando succedono ste cose, degli sparimenti improvvisi, il 90% delle volte è perchè si viene beccati, non perchè uno si stufa.

....a beata la mentalità dei fedeli.....:mrgreen:

Tu invece?
Come la stai prendendo?


----------



## Sole67 (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo...il dubbio è "devastante".
> 
> Comunque quando succedono ste cose, degli sparimenti improvvisi, il 90% delle volte è perchè si viene beccati, non perchè uno si stufa.
> 
> ...


Mi manca moltissimo anche perchè , se pur da poco tempo , il rapporto era tra cell e sms quotidiano.
Molto feeling mentale, culturale, di interessi, oltre ovviamente una grande passione.
Non sto bene, ho soffocato tutto forzatamente e sono consapevole che potrei non risentirlo più.
Credo sia immerso in un grande caos, caos che conosco anche io.
Che dirvi vedremo che succede ma mi manca ......


----------



## Sole67 (21 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Trovo improbabile che lui la cerchi dopo essere stato scoperto dalla moglie. Potrei capire dopo una frequentazione di lunga durata, con implicazioni affettive. Ma rischiare di dare il colpo di grazia al proprio matrimonio per un paio di mesi di scopate lo troverei assurdo, anche per un traditore seriale e senza scrupoli.


Lo so bene, diciamo che le possibilità sono eguali.
Gli do un mese e poi vediamo quanto è innamorato, della moglie intendo.
Tutto può succedere........non ci sono regole ma persone con sentimenti, emozioni e fragilità.


----------



## Sabina (21 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Lo so bene, diciamo che le possibilità sono eguali.
> Gli do un mese e poi vediamo quanto è innamorato, della moglie intendo.
> Tutto può succedere........non ci sono regole ma persone con sentimenti, emozioni e fragilità.


Sicuramente c'è un legame con sua moglie basato su molti aspetti, ci sarà anche affetto.. forse amore. L'innamoramento e' altra cosa. Chi e' innamorato non intraprende una relazione continuativa di questo tipo, con un coinvolgimento così alto. Chi e' stato innamorato sa cosa si prova.


----------



## Sole67 (21 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Sicuramente c'è un legame con sua moglie basato su molti aspetti, ci sarà anche affetto.. forse amore. L'innamoramento e' altra cosa. Chi e' innamorato non intraprende una relazione continuativa di questo tipo, con un coinvolgimento così alto. Chi e' stato innamorato sa cosa si prova.


Detta così posso avere qualche speranza di risentirlo.......il logorio continua e sta diventando una telenovela.
Che dirvi ragazzi vi terrò informati.
Anche lui io dico ma come ha fatto a farsi beccare, più volte gli ho sottolineato la furbizia delle donne....non so nemmeno che le ha raccontato......casino totale.


----------



## Sole (21 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Lo so bene, diciamo che le possibilità sono eguali.
> Gli do un mese e poi vediamo quanto è innamorato, della moglie intendo.
> Tutto può succedere........non ci sono regole ma persone con sentimenti, emozioni e fragilità.


Sicuramente, tutto può succedere.

Ma di solito, davanti alla scoperta di un tradimento, nella coppia c'è una rivoluzione. Non sta a te nè a nessun altro ipotizzare cosa c'è tra lui e la moglie.

In ogni caso, se c'è qualcosa di vivo ancora, tutti i loro sforzi saranno rivolti al superamento di questa vicenda, a prescindere dagli esiti. E penso che portare avanti una storia parallela, con la stessa persona, tra l'altro, sia davvero improbabile in un contesto così delicato. Richiede una faccia tosta che in pochi credo abbiano. Può essere che il tuo amante sia uno di questi pochi.
Non so se augurartelo o no


----------



## @lex (21 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Ok godo come un riccio perchè lei sta soffrendo? Volevi questa risposta, non posso dartela perchè non corrisponde a realtà.
> Quindi valuta come ti pare quello che io provo o non provo, non cambia lo stato delle cose.
> Tu hai il tuo pensiero e io il mio e il battibecco diventa alquanto sterile.


tutto ok. puoi fare tutto quello che vuoi e sentirti come ti pare. ma tutto questo ha un nome: ipocrisia.


----------



## Simy (21 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> tutto ok. puoi fare tutto quello che vuoi e sentirti come ti pare. ma tutto questo ha un nome: ipocrisia.


:up:


----------



## Sole67 (21 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> tutto ok. puoi fare tutto quello che vuoi e sentirti come ti pare. ma tutto questo ha un nome: ipocrisia.


E tu chi sei per affermare cio'? Forse la mia coscienza?


----------



## Sole67 (21 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sicuramente, tutto può succedere.
> 
> Ma di solito, davanti alla scoperta di un tradimento, nella coppia c'è una rivoluzione. Non sta a te nè a nessun altro ipotizzare cosa c'è tra lui e la moglie.
> 
> ...


Lo so bene, e' un percorso che ho vissuto. Sono perfettamente consapevole dei meccanismi  e non posso fare altro che capire e accettare la situazione. Esprimo il mio dispiacere perche' e' stata per entrambi una cosa soffocata e non voluta. Ma tant' e'.


----------



## @lex (22 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> E tu chi sei per affermare cio'? Forse la mia coscienza?


sono uno che legge. se dici che ti dispiace per una persona, ed è evidente che se ti dispiace quello che le fai è un torto altrimenti non ti dispiacerebbe, e comunque continui a voler fare qualcosa per perpetrare questo torto perchè ti "serve", ne trai tuo "godimento" o "piacere" questa si chiama *IPOCRISIA.*Dopodichè fai un po' quel cazzo che ti pare, ma almeno sii sincera e coerente e scrivi "si, mi dispiace per lei, ma non mi dispiace per me ergo sono un'ipocrita e continuo a scoparmi suo marito". Faresti una sicura più bella figura che mettersi lì a dire "ma chi sei tu per dirmi questo?".
Sono uno che non si scoperebbe mai la moglie o compagna di qualcuno. a meno di particolari condizioni quali storie finite o in procinto di o consapevolezza del compagno che ci possano essere storie extra. non mi pare il tuio caso quindi te lo dico anche un milione di volte e a ragion veduta. sei un'*ipocrita*.


----------



## Sole67 (22 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Sono uno che non si scoperebbe mai la moglie o compagna di qualcuno. a meno di particolari condizioni quali storie finite o in procinto di o consapevolezza del compagno che ci possano essere storie extra. non mi pare il tuio caso quindi te lo dico anche un milione di volte e a ragion veduta. sei un'*ipocrita*.


E questa come si chiama??? Cosa hai fatto hai messo le mani avanti: a meno che....
Ma fammi il piacere quali condizioni particolari.
Io saro' a tua detta un' ipocrita tu sei un illuso......... ..... Mai dire mai!!!! Scontato ma reale. Te lo dice un' ipocrita.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Aprile 2012)

*accade*



Sabina ha detto:


> Certo ognuno si fa influenzare dalle proprie esperienze. Questa poi e' una cosa che ogni tanto penso: *cosa potrebbe accadere se ad uno dei due accade qualcosa*.
> Credo che se fossi in lei cercherei di indagare per capire se e' in salute. Se lo e' poi se lo butta alle spalle ringraziando di aver capito subito che tipo e'.


che chi resta, si danna da oltre un anno....segreteria telefonica inserita nei cellulari, nei numeri di casa e di studio....tutti ancora perfettamente funzionanti...e l'impossibilità di chiedere notizie a chicchessia.


----------



## Sole67 (22 Aprile 2012)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che chi resta, si danna da oltre un anno....segreteria telefonica inserita nei cellulari, nei numeri di casa e di studio....tutti ancora perfettamente funzionanti...e l'impossibilità di chiedere notizie a chicchessia.


Cioe' non hai notizie da un anno??


----------



## Leda (22 Aprile 2012)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che chi resta, si danna da oltre un anno....segreteria telefonica inserita nei cellulari, nei numeri di casa e di studio....tutti ancora perfettamente funzionanti...e l'impossibilità di chiedere notizie a chicchessia.





Sole67 ha detto:


> Cioe' non hai notizie da un anno??


No, ma ragazzi, come si fa a vivere così? Non lo concepisco proprio :unhappy:


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Cioe' non hai notizie da un anno??


esatto...le ultime erano che era morto un parente (fatto appurato, perchè personaggio pubblico, almeno in un certo ambiente) e che doveva fare dei controlli per delle costole rotte....poi il buio.
Oltre un anno.


----------



## @lex (22 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> E questa come si chiama??? Cosa hai fatto hai messo le mani avanti: a meno che....
> Ma fammi il piacere quali condizioni particolari.
> Io saro' a tua detta un' ipocrita tu sei un illuso......... ..... Mai dire mai!!!! Scontato ma reale. Te lo dice un' ipocrita.


Si chiama coerenza. se dovesse capitarmi è perchè non mi dispiacerebbe per la persona come fai tu per i motivi sopraelencati. se sei un'ipocrita non puoi rigirare la frittata a me perchè io non farei del male a nessuno per cui dispiacermi.
Non ti agitare, capisco che sentirsi dire in faccia cosa si è e come ci si comporta possa indispettire. Ma mi sembra che tu sei un'adulta. Se ti comporti da ipocrita non ti lamentare come una dodicenne se te lo si fa notare.


----------



## Sole67 (22 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> a me perchè io non farei del male a nessuno per cui dispiacermi.
> Non ti agitare, capisco che sentirsi dire in faccia cosa si è e come ci si comporta possa indispettire. Ma mi sembra che tu sei un'adulta. Se ti comporti da ipocrita non ti lamentare come una dodicenne se te lo si fa notare.


Sostenere un dialogo e avere la capacita' di argomentarlo e' un concetto ben diverso dal lamentarsi come una dodicenne.
Io sono alquanto tranquilla nell' esporre le mie idee, forse sei tu infastidito dal mio replicare.
Il tuo pensiero e' chiaro e rimane tale, ne dissento e ho facolta' di esprimerlo.


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Sostenere un dialogo e avere la capacita' di argomentarlo e' un concetto ben diverso dal lamentarsi come una dodicenne.
> *Io sono alquanto tranquilla nell' esporre le mie idee*, forse sei tu infastidito dal mio replicare.
> Il tuo pensiero e' chiaro e rimane tale, ne dissento e ho facolta' di esprimerlo.


non mi pare proprio, ma se lo dici tu...ma è così difficile ammettere i propri limiti e ammettere che seppur dispiaciuta te ne frega una sega della moglie e ti scopi lo stesso il marito? ti giuro, avresti per lo meno la mia ammirazione per la sincerità. non certo per la coerenza, ma per la sincerità sicuramente si.


----------



## Sole67 (23 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non mi pare proprio, ma se lo dici tu...ma è così difficile ammettere i propri limiti e ammettere che seppur dispiaciuta te ne frega una sega della moglie e ti scopi lo stesso il marito? ti giuro, avresti per lo meno la mia ammirazione per la sincerità. non certo per la coerenza, ma per la sincerità sicuramente si.


Quando andavo a letto con il marito della moglie certo non mi interessava.
Quando quest'ultima ha scoperto il tutto mi sono immedesimata in lei ( ci sono passata e so come è la storia) e mi è dispiaciuto, per un attimo ci ho pensato anche se a molti ciò sembra un'eresia.
Ma abbiamo sufficientemente disquisito sulla cosa e sono alquanto annoiata nel continuare il battibecco.
Sono ipocrita, amorale, senza sentimenti, senza scrupoli......e se lo rivedo me lo ripiglio.
w la sincerità.


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2012)

*Sole 67*

Nel tuo caso w l'idiozia..anche ad ammettere di esser imbecilli ci vuole sincerità...!!!


----------



## exStermy (23 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nel tuo caso w l'idiozia..anche ad ammettere di esser imbecilli ci vuole sincerità...!!!


Ah, adesso se chiama cosi'?

okkey m'aggiorno...


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2012)

*Stermi*

Ah non hai capito come funziona?Il festival della cazzata.....!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Aprile 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> No, ma ragazzi, come si fa a vivere così? Non lo concepisco proprio :unhappy:


nessuno  ti chiede di farlo...


----------



## exStermy (23 Aprile 2012)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> nessuno  ti chiede di farlo...


ue' chi si rivede...

avvoca' la ricordavo piu' dinamica...

ahahahah


----------



## Sole67 (23 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nel tuo caso w l'idiozia..anche ad ammettere di esser imbecilli ci vuole sincerità...!!!


Quando non si sa argomentare è facile dire sproloqui, d'altro canto l'intelligenza è dono di pochi, l'ignoranza e l'arroganza dominio di molti.
Le critiche sono accette ma a casa mia l'educazione è sempre a prescindere ma tant'è


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ue' chi si rivede...
> 
> avvoca' la ricordavo piu' dinamica...
> 
> ahahahah


stermy, core mio! Dinamica, ma sempre formakmente ineccepibile


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Quando andavo a letto con il marito della moglie certo non mi interessava.
> Quando quest'ultima ha scoperto il tutto mi sono immedesimata in lei ( ci sono passata e so come è la storia) e mi è dispiaciuto, per un attimo ci ho pensato anche se a molti ciò sembra un'eresia.
> Ma abbiamo sufficientemente disquisito sulla cosa e sono alquanto annoiata nel continuare il battibecco.
> Sono ipocrita, amorale, senza sentimenti, senza scrupoli......e se lo rivedo me lo ripiglio.
> w la sincerità.


amorale, senza sentimenti e scrupoli ce l'hai aggiunto tu ma io non ti conosco quindi mi fido di te e ti credo sulla parola.
Perlomeno sincera. BRAVA!


----------



## Nameless (23 Aprile 2012)

ma quindi, come è finita? Beccato dalla moglie ma non sai i particolari?


e... 

...se fosse una scusa che è stato beccato?


----------



## Sole67 (23 Aprile 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> ...se fosse una scusa che è stato beccato?


E mi dici che mi chiami a breve ? Me lo ribadisci in due sms?
Fosse come dici tu ci vuole una bella fantasia da premio Oscar...... Tutto puo' essere, pero' gia' fai la figura dell' idiota , insomma farla anche per finta a che pro?


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> E mi dici che mi chiami a breve ? Me lo ribadisci in due sms?
> Fosse come dici tu ci vuole una bella fantasia da premio Oscar...... Tutto puo' essere, pero' gia' fai la figura dell' idiota ,* insomma farla anche per finta *a che pro?


perchè forse è l'unico modo che ha per non farsi più cercare da te! magari se ti avesse detto che era finita tu non ti saresti "arresa":smile:


----------



## Sole67 (24 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè forse è l'unico modo che ha per non farsi più cercare da te! magari se ti avesse detto che era finita tu non ti saresti "arresa":smile:


Tutto puo' essere..... Ma mi sembra in po' troppo studiata considerando che sono stata sempre al mio posto... E poi mi avrebbe detto mi dispiace gran casino punto!!! Perche' tieni la porta sperta? Allora si che potrei non arrendermi.


----------



## bubu (24 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Tutto puo' essere..... Ma mi sembra in po' troppo studiata considerando che sono stata sempre al mio posto... E poi mi avrebbe detto mi dispiace gran casino punto!!! Perche' tieni la porta sperta? *Allora si che potrei non arrendermi*.


perchè scusa potresti non arrenderti? ho l'impressione che tu sia già andata oltre la semplice attrazione. Ci stai pensando un po' troppo.
ps ancora non si è fatto sentire?


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> perchè scusa potresti non arrenderti? ho l'impressione che tu sia già andata oltre la semplice attrazione. Ci stai pensando un po' troppo.
> ps ancora non si è fatto sentire?


Ma certo che ci sta pensando un pò troppo, è normale mica perchè si è innamorata, dai.
Ha detto prima che comunque la frequentazione tra sms e mail era giornaliera, oltre ad una grande passione.
O sei una mega stronza oppure, tranciare una storia così all'improvviso...dai..sarei in paranoia pure io una minima.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno, scrivo qui per avere un vostro parere, poichè sono esterefatta dal comportamento del mio amante che mi ha decisamente spiazzata.
> Premesso che ci frequentiamo da solo due mesi, sposati entrambi con figli e uniti dalla medesima apatia all'interno del matrimonio....cosicchè siamo finiti nelle braccia l'uno dell'altra.
> Due mesi di emozioni, incontri, passioni, belle parole, sintonia totale.
> Certamente nessun sentimento ancora in ballo ma certo molte emozioni.
> ...



vuol dire che ne ha trovata un'altra.. e come sempre succede..calcio in culo a vecchia amante.Ma ci vorrebbero anche le pallle per dire stop..virtu'rara..


----------



## edwina (24 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vuol dire che ne ha trovata un'altra.. e come sempre succede..calcio in culo a vecchia amante.Ma ci vorrebbero anche le pallle per dire stop..virtu'rara..


è probabile che "altri pensieri" abbiano avuto la priorità... non è tanto una questione di palle, il non essere chiari è volersi tenere tutte le porte aperte, si sa mai che...

questo, ovviamente, solo il mio parere


----------



## Sole67 (24 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma certo che ci sta pensando un pò troppo, è normale mica perchè si è innamorata, dai.
> Ha detto prima che comunque la frequentazione tra sms e mail era giornaliera, oltre ad una grande passione.
> O sei una mega stronza oppure, tranciare una storia così all'improvviso...dai..sarei in paranoia pure io una minima.


Ci penso troppo e' vero, non sto bene . Soffocare certe emozioni e' difficile specie perche' alimentate da un feeling enorme di testa e attrazione. Amore e' una parola non adatta ma infatuzione piu' che azzeccata.
Il rammarico e' grande perche' eravamo in due a viverle certe sensazioni.
Tutto e' paradossale e non mi capacito.
Stai con tua moglie via in vacanza mi riempi di sms e poi puff..
Non so piu' che pensare , ma purtroppo cosi' e'.
Credo abbia paura e certo e' piu' importante salvare il suo matrimonio che dare retta a me.....


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Ci penso troppo e' vero, non sto bene . Soffocare certe emozioni e' difficile specie perche' alimentate da un feeling enorme di testa e attrazione. Amore e' una parola non adatta ma infatuzione piu' che azzeccata.
> Il rammarico e' grande perche' eravamo in due a viverle certe sensazioni.
> Tutto e' paradossale e non mi capacito.
> Stai con tua moglie via in vacanza mi riempi di sms e poi puff..
> ...


*
*
Esatto. La frase in neretto.
E' brutto. E' doloroso. Ma è così.
Gli amanti si nascondono. E devono rimanere nascosti. Senza se e senza ma.
Perchè lui ha altre priorità. E non ci sei tu.
Era da mettere in conto.
O almeno. Dovrebbe essere la regola maxima.

Il problema è che è stato beccato lui, quindi tu sei quella salva ma non per questo immune.
E infatti sei qui. E credo anche di sapere quanto posti occupi nella tua testa durante la giornata lui.

Non puoi fare proprio niente.

Canna?:carneval:

p.s. Infatuazione...mmmmhhhhh......che brutta. la trovo più devastante dell'amore.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> [/B]
> Esatto. La frase in neretto.
> E' brutto. E' doloroso. Ma è così.
> Gli amanti si nascondono. E devono rimanere nascosti. Senza se e senza ma.
> ...


Lo so bene che non posso fare niente come conosco bene cosa si innesca all' interno della coppia quando salta fuori un tradimento....
Lui e' in balia degli eventi, io pure.
Non so forse era meglio sentirsi dire: e' finita".
Quel ci sentiamo a breve e' devastante come l' infatuazione...
Si si una canna magari mi anestetizza giusto quell' attimo.


----------



## Sole67 (24 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> E credo anche di sapere quanto posti occupi nella tua testa durante la giornata lui.
> 
> .


Troppo...... E infatti sono qui.


----------



## bubu (24 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma certo che ci sta pensando un pò troppo, è normale mica perchè si è innamorata, dai.
> Ha detto prima che comunque la frequentazione tra sms e mail era giornaliera, oltre ad una grande passione.
> O sei una mega stronza oppure, tranciare una storia così all'improvviso...dai..sarei in paranoia pure io una minima.


Si si certo, non intendevo amore, però se sai che sta comunque passando un momento di difficoltà perchè scoperto dalla moglie la cosa che a me verrebbe in mente sarebbe "mi spiace di aver contribuito a dargli problemi" e basta, sarei tornata sui miei passi...non so...magari mi sbaglio


----------



## Tebna (25 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Troppo...... E infatti sono qui.


Il tuo 3d mi ha increspato qualcosa dentro. Ci ho scritto pure un post sul blog ma sono di nuovo qui.
Ti dico solo che certi percorsi sono distruttivi.
Ti parlo ora sia da tradita che  da diversamente fedele.
Lui ha fatto una scelta. E ha scelto la moglie.
Ti ha dentro. Non può essere diversamente perchè ogni "sogno" spezzato bruscamente diventa..ricordo. Caro. Da tenere segreto. Ma...starà passando il delirio.

Cerca di prenderla leggera.
Non ti fissare.

Mnchia però...le infatuazioni sono devastanti....


----------



## Tebina (25 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Si si certo, non intendevo amore, però se sai che sta comunque passando un momento di difficoltà perchè scoperto dalla moglie la cosa che a me verrebbe in mente sarebbe "mi spiace di aver contribuito a dargli problemi" e basta, sarei tornata sui miei passi...non so...magari mi sbaglio


Si, hai ragione ma non sempre è così automatico farsene una ragione e tornare sui propri passi.
Non quando condivdi molto in un letto e non solo sul piano fisico.

E' la dura legge degli amanti


----------



## Sole67 (25 Aprile 2012)

Tebna ha detto:


> Il tuo 3d mi ha increspato qualcosa dentro. Ci ho scritto pure un post sul blog ma sono di nuovo qui.
> Ti dico solo che certi percorsi sono distruttivi.
> Ti parlo ora sia da tradita che  da diversamente fedele.
> Lui ha fatto una scelta. E ha scelto la moglie.
> ...


Lo so bene, e' un delirio che ho passato anche io.
Mi fa bene sfogarmi qui e ringrazio chi riesce a capire ed esprimere parole che servono  .
Dura legge vero....


----------



## Sole67 (25 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Si si certo, non intendevo amore, però se sai che sta comunque passando un momento di difficoltà perchè scoperto dalla moglie la cosa che a me verrebbe in mente sarebbe "mi spiace di aver contribuito a dargli problemi" e basta, sarei tornata sui miei passi...non so...magari mi sbaglio


Bubu non lo sto cercando.... So che ha il suo percorso da fare e lo rispetto, sto male ma in solitudine, oltretutto con un marito da gestire.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Aprile 2012)

Tebna ha detto:


> *Il tuo 3d mi ha increspato qualcosa dentro*. Ci ho scritto pure un post sul blog ma sono di nuovo qui.
> Ti dico solo che certi percorsi sono distruttivi.
> Ti parlo ora sia da tradita che  da diversamente fedele.
> Lui ha fatto una scelta. E ha scelto la moglie.
> ...


non dirlo a me


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Bubu non lo sto cercando.... So che ha il suo percorso da fare e lo rispetto,* sto male ma in solitudine,* oltretutto con un marito da gestire.



Già.


sei sola, ma non sei la sola a vivere questi momenti (queste fasi?)


----------



## Tebe (25 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non dirlo a me


...siamo in due a "cagarci" addosso???


----------



## Tebe (25 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Già.
> 
> 
> sei sola, ma non sei la sola a vivere questi momenti (queste fasi?)


Però dai...sola ok, ma non del tutto.
Il forum è una bel salvagente...


----------



## Sole67 (25 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però dai...sola ok, ma non del tutto.
> Il forum è una bel salvagente...


Decisamente si anche perche' , come ha detto  qualcuno gli amanti sono nascosti e  se non parlassi con voi mi terrei tutto dentro.
Che dire capirsi e' gia' qualcosa per affrontare il tutto.....grazie


----------



## Tebe (25 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Decisamente si anche perche' , come ha detto  qualcuno gli amanti sono nascosti e  se non parlassi con voi mi terrei tutto dentro.
> Che dire capirsi e' gia' qualcosa per affrontare il tutto.....grazie


L'importante è che ci (mi) tieni informata sugli sviluppi. Anche se non ce ne fossero.


----------



## bubu (25 Aprile 2012)

Si sole67, effettivamente posso comprendere la solitudine di questa fase e soprattutto capisco non sia facile mostrarti serena in casa con tuo marito. Più leggo e più capisco che anche la vita dell'amante non è facile...facci sapere se ci sono news


----------



## Sole67 (25 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Si sole67, effettivamente posso comprendere la solitudine di questa fase e soprattutto capisco non sia facile mostrarti serena in casa con tuo marito. Più leggo e più capisco che anche la vita dell'amante non è facile...facci sapere se ci sono news


Certo ragazze , ogni giorno vi leggo e posto anche solo per dire come va.
Magari ci fossero news.... Sarete le prime a saperlo ovvio.
A casa e' difficile perche' per la prima volta in 15 di matrimonio fatico ad averlo accanto, intendo fisicamente , parlo di mio marito. Lo stimo, lo adoro ma ..... Insomma avete capito.
Non riesco..... Sensazione non bella.


----------



## Sole67 (25 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'importante è che ci (mi) tieni informata sugli sviluppi. Anche se non ce ne fossero.


:yes::smile::smile:


----------



## Fabry (25 Aprile 2012)

Oh madonnina benedetta...al marito oltre al resto ci manca pure di sopportare i malumori della moglie:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Sabina (25 Aprile 2012)

Tebna ha detto:


> Il tuo 3d mi ha increspato qualcosa dentro. Ci ho scritto pure un post sul blog ma sono di nuovo qui.
> Ti dico solo che certi percorsi sono distruttivi.
> Ti parlo ora sia da tradita che  da diversamente fedele.
> Lui ha fatto una scelta. E ha scelto la moglie.
> ...


Paura di chiamarle con il loro nome? Che differenza c'è tra un'infatuazione devastante e l'innamoramento? 
Non per forza l'innamoramento porta poi all'amore. Pero' porta a provare delle sensazioni ed emozioni molto forti. Mi sembra che qui dentro si abbia paura di chiamare le cose con il loro nome, forse per timore di dargli troppa importanza sia da parte dei traditi che dei traditori. Ma innamorarsi non equivale ad amare, l'amore può partire da qui.


----------



## Tebe (25 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Paura di chiamarle con il loro nome? Che differenza c'è tra un'infatuazione devastante e l'innamoramento?
> Non per forza l'innamoramento porta poi all'amore. Pero' porta a provare delle sensazioni ed emozioni molto forti. Mi sembra che qui dentro si abbia paura di chiamare le cose con il loro nome, forse per timore di dargli troppa importanza sia da parte dei traditi che dei traditori. Ma innamorarsi non equivale ad amare, l'amore può partire da qui.


Bah...forse va a persona...
Io quando sono infatuata ho un vero e proprio invornimento più che altro sessuale, mentre con l'innamoramento è meno sessuale ma più...tenero ecco.
Le mie infatuazioni non si sono mai trasformate in amore, mentre quando mi sentivo in innamoramento...beh...alcune poi hanno avuto un proseguo.


----------



## Sole67 (25 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Paura di chiamarle con il loro nome? Che differenza c'è tra un'infatuazione devastante e l'innamoramento?
> Non per forza l'innamoramento porta poi all'amore. Pero' porta a provare delle sensazioni ed emozioni molto forti. Mi sembra che qui dentro si abbia paura di chiamare le cose con il loro nome, forse per timore di dargli troppa importanza sia da parte dei traditi che dei traditori. Ma innamorarsi non equivale ad amare, l'amore può partire da qui.


Io sono molto presa da quest' uomo e , certo e' che se il tempo me ne avesse dato la possibilita' , probabilmente ci avrei perso la testa. Mi ha regalato emozioni, batticuore ma l' innamoramento vero e' anche condivisione di progetti, di vita insieme. Chiamiamolo colpo di fulmine che ancora doveva essere alimentato.
Purtroppo poi il risultato e' il medesimo ma , farsene una ragione e' forse più' semplice.


----------



## Sole67 (25 Aprile 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Oh madonnina benedetta...al marito oltre al resto ci manca pure di sopportare i malumori della moglie:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


La moglie in questione, cioe' io, ha sopportato in passato altro che i malumori del marito..... Non e' certo edificante quello che dico ma il ruolo della vittima non gli si addice .


----------



## bubu (25 Aprile 2012)

A pensarci non deve essere semplice avere una vita matrimoniale, dividere il letto con qulcuno che ti cerca come è normale che sia. Le donne possono anche fingere, ma non credo sia proprio bello se hai in testa un altro!!!!!


----------



## Tebina (25 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> La moglie in questione, cioe' io, ha sopportato in passato altro che i malumori del marito..... Non e' certo edificante quello che dico ma il ruolo della vittima non gli si addice .


...e mia cara.
Hai tradito, quindi sei colpevole di default anche se tuo marito è il gemello di Hannibal Lecter....
sai..i fedeli quando "parla" una diversamente fedele...si irrigidiscono...(ihiihihhi) e vedono rosso.


----------



## Sabina (25 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Io sono molto presa da quest' uomo e , certo e' che se il tempo me ne avesse dato la possibilita' , probabilmente ci avrei perso la testa. Mi ha regalato emozioni, batticuore ma l' innamoramento vero e' anche condivisione di progetti, di vita insieme. Chiamiamolo colpo di fulmine che ancora doveva essere alimentato.
> Purtroppo poi il risultato e' il medesimo ma , farsene una ragione e' forse più' semplice.



L'*innamoramento* è un complesso di sentimenti e di comportamenti caratterizzato dal forte coinvolgimento emotivo, che, a seconda dei casi, è associato a un'intensa attrazione sessuale. La condivisione di progetti e' altra cosa, e' attinente all'amore.
Comunque, per sparire così o e' controllato a vista (lavora con lei?) o ha deciso di chiudere e non ha le palle di dirtelo. I modi per comunicare sono molteplici, basta organizzarsi.


----------



## Sole67 (25 Aprile 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> ...e mia cara.
> Hai tradito, quindi sei colpevole di default anche se tuo marito è il gemello di Hannibal Lecter....
> sai..i fedeli quando "parla" una diversamente fedele...si irrigidiscono...(ihiihihhi) e vedono rosso.


Lo so bene ma essend moglie di un ex diversamente fedele, sensi di colpa pari a 0


----------



## Fabry (25 Aprile 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> ...e mia cara.
> Hai tradito, quindi sei colpevole di default anche se tuo marito è il gemello di Hannibal Lecter....
> sai..i fedeli quando "parla" una diversamente fedele...si irrigidiscono...(ihiihihhi) e vedono rosso.



Mi dispiace sono daltonico e tranquillissimo...:carneval: basta leggere che deve *"g**estire"*il marito...ne parla come se fosse un oggetto.


----------



## Sole67 (25 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> A pensarci non deve essere semplice avere una vita matrimoniale, dividere il letto con qulcuno che ti cerca come è normale che sia. Le donne possono anche fingere, ma non credo sia proprio bello se hai in testa un altro!!!!!


Credo che per noi donne e' devastante, a me pesa parecchio.
Gli uomini la vivono forse diversamente ....


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> L'*innamoramento* è un complesso di sentimenti e di comportamenti caratterizzato dal forte coinvolgimento emotivo, che, a seconda dei casi, è associato a un'intensa attrazione sessuale. La condivisione di progetti e' altra cosa, e' attinente all'amore.
> Comunque, per sparire così o e' controllato a vista (lavora con lei?) o ha deciso di chiudere e non ha le palle di dirtelo. I modi per comunicare sono molteplici, basta organizzarsi.


Innamoramento e amore. Le differenze che hai citato sono quelle di moda, consolidate nei nostri tempi. Ma io non condivido questa classificazione. O meglio condivido la prima definizione, non la seconda. Mi sembra sminuire parecchio. Come dire: se la persona di cui mi sono innamorato è adatta per condividere progetti, allora diventa amore. Ma l'amore dovrebbe essere un gradino più in alto (non stiamo parlando della massima espressione del sentimento e dell'altruismo ?).
No, quando entra in campo la progettualità c'è già troppa testa. L'amore non c'entra più, lo usiamo come alibi.

IMHO
Hiro


----------



## Sole67 (25 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Comunque, per sparire così o e' controllato a vista (lavora con lei?) o ha deciso di chiudere e non ha le palle di dirtelo. I modi per comunicare sono molteplici, basta organizzarsi.


Tutto puo' essere. Non capisco che palle uno deve avere, siamo adulti . Devi recitare una parte perche' .
Dimmi sono nei casini meglio chiuderla qui. Che senso ha tenere le porte aperte.... Il rapporto e' stato perfettamente equilibrato, anzi forse si e' esposto piu'lui.
Io credo la sua sia paura, si e' trovato in una situazione piu'grande di quanto pensasse e giusto che adesso si preoccupi del suo matrimonio.
Io non posso fare nulla ..... Vedremo.


----------



## Sole67 (25 Aprile 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Mi dispiace sono daltonico e tranquillissimo...:carneval: basta leggere che deve *"g**estire"*il marito...ne parla come se fosse un oggetto.


Non leggiamo tra le righe sciocchezze.... E' un semplice modo di dire, io gestisco anche due figli, vedi tu quindi che accezione dare al termine.


----------



## Fabry (25 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> La moglie in questione, cioe' io, ha sopportato in passato altro che i malumori del marito..... Non e' certo edificante quello che dico ma il ruolo della vittima non gli si addice .


Ma guarda che io non ci penso proprio alla tua storia extra, quello che non condivido è l'atteggiamento a vittima che hai tu, sembra quasi che sia stata costretta ad avere l'amante...


----------



## Fabry (25 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> *Non leggiamo tra le righe sciocchezze....* E' un semplice modo di dire, io gestisco anche due figli, vedi tu quindi che accezione dare al termine.


Come immaginavo...


----------



## Sole67 (25 Aprile 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io non ci penso proprio alla tua storia extra, quello che non condivido è l'atteggiamento a vittima che hai tu, sembra quasi che sia stata costretta ad avere l'amante...


Chiariamo pero' , non capisco perche' sarei vittima.
 La mia e' stata una scelta..... Certo non una costrizione .


----------



## Sabina (25 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Innamoramento e amore. Le differenze che hai citato sono quelle di moda, consolidate nei nostri tempi. Ma io non condivido questa classificazione. O meglio condivido la prima definizione, non la seconda. Mi sembra sminuire parecchio. Come dire: se la persona di cui mi sono innamorato è adatta per condividere progetti, allora diventa amore. Ma l'amore dovrebbe essere un gradino più in alto (non stiamo parlando della massima espressione del sentimento e dell'altruismo ?).
> No, quando entra in campo la progettualità c'è già troppa testa. L'amore non c'entra più, lo usiamo come alibi.
> 
> IMHO
> Hiro



L'innamoramento e amore, si questa e' la classica distinzione. Neanch'io credo che l'amore per essere tale debba prevedere progetti. E' un amore controcorrente, contrario a quello che ci impone la famiglia e la società. L'innamoramento si attenua col tempo, ma io credo che sia anche la quotidianità stessa, il darsi per scontati, la mancanza di rispetto ad allontanarci.
Io comunque vedo l'innamoramento nell'ottica della chimica e del desiderio, sia fisico ma soprattutto mentale. Se e' basato solo sul superficiale, basta una sciocchezza e si "sgonfia" tutto.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> L'innamoramento e amore, si questa e' la classica distinzione. Neanch'io credo che l'amore per essere tale debba prevedere progetti. E' un amore controcorrente, contrario a quello che ci impone la famiglia e la società. L'innamoramento si attenua col tempo, ma io credo che sia anche la quotidianità stessa, il darsi per scontati, la mancanza di rispetto ad allontanarci.
> Io comunque vedo l'innamoramento nell'ottica della chimica e del desiderio, sia fisico ma soprattutto mentale. Se e' basato solo sul superficiale, basta una sciocchezza e si "sgonfia" tutto.



Mi piace scomporre, oggi...

chimica + desiderio fisico ..........> Innamoramento superficiale =  trombata semplice
      "    + desiderio fisico + mentale...........> Innamoramento profondo = trombata multipla
chimica + desiderio fisico + mentale + affidabilità + conto in banca = AMORE !!!!!


----------



## Fabry (25 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> *La moglie in questione, cioe' io, ha sopportato in passato altro che i malumori del marito..... *



Questo dovrebbe bastare oltre che essere anche un alibi, te lo ripeto di nuovo io non ti giudico per niente ( come vorrebbe farti credere tebe, visto che non mi conosce e non può sapere se prima di essere fedele non sia stato un traditore ) ho solo scritto che tuo marito non meritava i tuoi eventuali malumori...e ve la siete presa non sò perché, evidentemente ho toccato un tasto sensibile.

Comunque tranquilla niente più *sciocchezze* da parte mia.


----------



## Sole67 (25 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi piace scomporre, oggi...
> 
> chimica + desiderio fisico ..........> Innamoramento superficiale =  trombata semplice
> "    + desiderio fisico + mentale...........> Innamoramento profondo = trombata multipla
> chimica + desiderio fisico + mentale + affidabilità + conto in banca = AMORE !!!!!


Aiuto.... Peccato io avevo chimica desiderio fisico mentale e conto in banca ma affidabilita' pari a 0.... E quindi che sono!!!:smile::smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Aiuto.... Peccato io avevo chimica desiderio fisico mentale e conto in banca ma affidabilita' pari a 0.... E quindi che sono!!!:smile::smile:


Era quasi amore, allora...  mancava solo la volontà che lo fosse !!!!

Hai detto niente...   

Era un calesse 

Hiro


----------



## Tebe (25 Aprile 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Questo dovrebbe bastare oltre che essere anche un alibi, te lo ripeto di nuovo io non ti giudico per niente (* come vorrebbe farti credere tebe, visto che non mi conosce e non può sapere se prima di essere fedele non sia stato un traditore *) ho solo scritto che tuo marito non meritava i tuoi eventuali malumori...e ve la siete presa non sò perché, evidentemente ho toccato un tasto sensibile.
> 
> Comunque tranquilla niente più *sciocchezze* da parte mia.


I peggiori...:scared:
Quelli che hanno visto la luce...sono i peggiori....

Sei uno degli illuminati?
Paura...


----------



## Sabina (25 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi piace scomporre, oggi...
> 
> chimica + desiderio fisico ..........> Innamoramento superficiale =  trombata semplice
> "    + desiderio fisico + mentale...........> Innamoramento profondo = trombata multipla
> chimica + desiderio fisico + mentale + affidabilità + conto in banca = AMORE !!!!!


Ahahah


----------



## Tebe (25 Aprile 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Mi dispiace sono daltonico e tranquillissimo...:carneval: basta leggere che deve *"g**estire"*il marito...ne parla come se fosse un oggetto.


Anche io dico che gestisco Mattia o il mio team di lavoro. Ma non li vedo certo come oggetti.
Sono modi di dire.
mmmmhhhhhh....vuoi la guerra?


----------



## Fabry (25 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> I peggiori...:scared:
> *Quelli che hanno visto la luce...*sono i peggiori....
> 
> Sei uno degli illuminati?
> Paura...


Lampadina a incandescenza o a risparmio di energia? :carneval:


----------



## Fabry (25 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche io dico che gestisco Mattia o il mio team di lavoro. Ma non li vedo certo come oggetti.
> *Sono modi di dire.*
> mmmmhhhhhh....vuoi la guerra?


E due...:carneval:


----------



## Duchessa (25 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Innamoramento e amore. Le differenze che hai citato sono quelle di moda, consolidate nei nostri tempi. Ma io non condivido questa classificazione. O meglio condivido la prima definizione, non la seconda. Mi sembra sminuire parecchio. Come dire: se la persona di cui mi sono innamorato è adatta per condividere progetti, allora diventa amore. Ma l'amore dovrebbe essere un gradino più in alto (non stiamo parlando della massima espressione del sentimento e dell'altruismo ?).
> No, quando entra in campo la progettualità c'è già troppa testa. L'amore non c'entra più, lo usiamo come alibi.
> 
> IMHO
> Hiro


oh yes...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Innamoramento e amore. Le differenze che hai citato sono quelle di moda, consolidate nei nostri tempi. Ma io non condivido questa classificazione. O meglio condivido la prima definizione, non la seconda. Mi sembra sminuire parecchio. Come dire: se la persona di cui mi sono innamorato è adatta per condividere progetti, allora diventa amore. Ma l'amore dovrebbe essere un gradino più in alto (non stiamo parlando della massima espressione del sentimento e dell'altruismo ?).
> No, quando entra in campo la progettualità c'è già troppa testa. L'amore non c'entra più, lo usiamo come alibi.
> 
> IMHO
> Hiro


Embè certo no?
Stirar camice, lavare calzini...ecc...ecc...
Fa passare l'amore...eh?:smile:
Una si smona eh?


----------



## Duchessa (25 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè certo no?
> Stirar camice, lavare calzini...ecc...ecc...
> Fa passare l'amore...eh?:smile:
> Una si smona eh?


Dai conte su.. che c'entra... E' questa idea del "progetto" che non si capisce come mai debba esser sempre collegato con l'amore. Guarda caso il progetto è uno schema preconfezionato, e accettato "per fede", uguale per tutti (ma solo in certe società) e adatto a pochissimi. Io vedo pure una sorta di presunzione e di senso di onnipotenza nel pensare di poter "costruire" un futuro, quasi avessimo il potere sul tempo, sul caso, sulla vita. Io non credevo nei progetti in giovane età, e più passano gli anni più verifico la loro vacuità. L'amore per una persona dovrebbe andare oltre tutto questo.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Dai conte su.. che c'entra... E' questa idea del "progetto" che non si capisce come mai debba esser sempre collegato con l'amore. Guarda caso il progetto è uno schema preconfezionato, e accettato "per fede", uguale per tutti (ma solo in certe società) e adatto a pochissimi. Io vedo pure una sorta di presunzione e di senso di onnipotenza nel pensare di poter "costruire" un futuro, quasi avessimo il potere sul tempo, sul caso, sulla vita. Io non credevo nei progetti in giovane età, e più passano gli anni più verifico la loro vacuità. L'amore per una persona dovrebbe andare oltre tutto questo.


Concordo con l'Hubris...
Ma siamo pieni di persone che confondono l'amore con il potere....
L'amore con l'idolatria dell'essere.
L'amore con lo zerbinaggio.

IO ho sempre creduto nei progetti.

Ma ho REALIZZATO solo i MIEI. e i SUOI...

DI nostri...grazieaddio non ne avevamo...

Se non quello di trovare un sistema che permettesse ad entrambi di realizzare noi stessi senza che nessuno dovesse rinunciare a niente...

Sai fa male quando dici...ma io ho rinunciato a questo per amore di te...pensando di farti piacere...
E ti senti rispondere...ma te l'ho forse chiesto io?

Amare una persona cosa significa?
Idolatrarla perchè si crede di essere chissacchi o chissacchecosa?


----------



## Duchessa (25 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Concordo con l'Hubris...
> Ma siamo pieni di persone che confondono l'amore con il potere....
> L'amore con l'idolatria dell'essere.
> L'amore con lo zerbinaggio.
> ...


ecco..... un modo di amarsi sano e "realizzabile"... e infatti ci siete ancora...


----------



## Sole (25 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> L'innamoramento e amore, si questa e' la classica distinzione. *Neanch'io credo che l'amore per essere tale debba prevedere progetti. E' un amore controcorrente, contrario a quello che ci impone la famiglia e la società*. L'innamoramento si attenua col tempo, ma io credo che sia anche la quotidianità stessa, il darsi per scontati, la mancanza di rispetto ad allontanarci.
> Io comunque vedo l'innamoramento nell'ottica della chimica e del desiderio, sia fisico ma soprattutto mentale. Se e' basato solo sul superficiale, basta una sciocchezza e si "sgonfia" tutto.


Sono d'accordo, l'amore è amore con o senza progetti.

Può esserci amore profondo anche nella quotidianità, se si ha la fortuna di incontrare la persona giusta. Così come può esistere un amore che viaggia libero, a briglia sciolta, inventandosi giorno per giorno.

Penso che l'amore non abbia regole e che ogni amore sia una storia a sé, proprio perchè alimentato dai sentimenti, dalle aspettative e dal desiderio di due persone uniche e diverse da tutte le altre.

Ma non concordo sul fatto che la società ci imponga un modello. Siamo noi che ce lo imponiamo, dopo aver fatto, evidentemente, i nostri conti. La realtà è che al giorno d'oggi i figli si possono fare fuori o dentro un modello tradizionale di famiglia, che l'emancipazione femminile ci rende libere di scegliere come vivere la nostra vita e, non avendo alcun bisogno di un uomo, possiamo decidere liberamente il nostro stile di vita. E se scegliamo quello tradizionale, è perchè ci fa tanto comodo così, non perchè qualcuno ce lo impone.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> ecco..... un modo di amarsi sano e "realizzabile"... e infatti ci siete ancora...


Ma mi è venuto in mente il pranzo di oggi assieme ad una coppia di persone simpaticissime...
E mi è venuto in mente un bellissimo esempio di che cosa è l'amore per me...

Lui parlando di hobbies, mi parla della sua scoperta del ballo latino americano...
Incredibile come questa persona mi ha parlato del ballo latino americano...

Poi ho chiesto...
Ma tua moglie cos'ha detto quando hai manifestato il tuo desiderio di coinvolgerla in un corso di ballo latino americano?

E lei ha detto...
Ma perchè no?

Con una semplicità sorridente e una simpatia che di rimbalzo mi ha riportato a certe mogli ostraciste...

Un'altra che ci tiene da morire ad avere un amore che sia...tutto controllo dell'altro...avrebbe avviato una rigorosa lagna dicendo...
Ma cos'è sta storia del latino americano eh? Ma non stai bene qua sul divano a casa con me, davanti sto casso di tv...ah io non trovo corretto che mi coinvolgi in certe iniziative...perchè partono solo da te...dovevi prima chiedermi...cosa ne pensavo del ballo latino americano...e chi è stato dirti che a me sta bene a venir coinvolta in certe cose da te...magari io preferisco che tu mi guardi...mentre pulisco la stufa no?

E da lì ragionavo su come mai tanti mariti lasciano perdere iniziative con la propria moglie sul nascere...e si dicono....naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh...certe cose meglio proporle alle amiche no?
Quelle sono sempre scialle...non si lamentano...non sono stanche...non sono musone...

E mi dicevo...ah che bello sentirsi dire...ma perchè no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mi è venuto in mente il pranzo di oggi assieme ad una coppia di persone simpaticissime...
> E mi è venuto in mente un bellissimo esempio di che cosa è l'amore per me...
> 
> Lui parlando di hobbies, mi parla della sua scoperta del ballo latino americano...
> ...



  Conte, fai sempre questo esempio della stufa....


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Conte, fai sempre questo esempio della stufa....


Si va ben allora cambio...
Aspetta che devo dare retta al can de picci...allora...
Ohi ma tu non sai che quelle che hanno la stufa a pellet...passano l'inverno a pulirla?
Ne sono rimasto così sconvolto...
Che ho detto a mia moglie...se quella stufa entra in casa mia io me ne vado....


----------



## Arianna (26 Aprile 2012)

scusate
ma è questo il 3D di Sole67?


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> scusate
> ma è questo il 3D di Sole67?


Si, te lo stavo postando ma sei arrivata prima.
Non c'è nulla di trascendentale ma mi ha fatta..."increspare".

E' un pò come avere capito che..
cazzo. Mi possono beccare.


----------



## Sole67 (26 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, te lo stavo postando ma sei arrivata prima.
> Non c'è nulla di trascendentale ma mi ha fatta..."increspare".
> 
> E' un pò come avere capito che..
> cazzo. Mi possono beccare.


Io ormai possono scriverci un libro...... Mio marito lo beccai e, avendo fatto scuola allora, adesso sono super attenta ....peccato che ho trovato un' idiota che si e' fatto cogliere in flagrante dopo due mesi!!!!! 
Ma gli uomini si sa sono sprovveduti...... Mannaggia a loro .


----------



## bubu (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mi è venuto in mente il pranzo di oggi assieme ad una coppia di persone simpaticissime...
> E mi è venuto in mente un bellissimo esempio di che cosa è l'amore per me...
> 
> Lui parlando di hobbies, mi parla della sua scoperta del ballo latino americano...
> ...


mi trovi d'accordo!!!!
ma è bello anche trovare degli spazi per sé...senza impedire all'altro/a di fare delle cose che appassionano


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mi è venuto in mente il pranzo di oggi assieme ad una coppia di persone simpaticissime...
> E mi è venuto in mente un bellissimo esempio di che cosa è l'amore per me...
> 
> Lui parlando di hobbies, mi parla della sua scoperta del ballo latino americano...
> ...


----------



## Simy (26 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


>



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

io c'ho avuto più o meno la stessa reazione! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Indeciso (26 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi piace scomporre, oggi...chimica + desiderio fisico ..........> Innamoramento superficiale =  trombata semplice      "    + desiderio fisico + mentale...........> Innamoramento profondo = trombata multiplachimica + desiderio fisico + mentale + affidabilità + conto in banca = AMORE !!!!!


molti cambierebbero l'ultima scomposizione così:conto in banca = AMORE !!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> io c'ho avuto più o meno la stessa reazione! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sta tranquilla che qui dentro adesso c'è più di un marito che ride sotto i baffi...
E si dice...ddaje conte...daje...daje....

Ma l'ora dell'ira divina sta arrivando!

Sempre più le mogli che troppo pretendono...
Finiscono con un gigantesco catasù.

E chi conosce il catasù...sa ke la katana di quintina è burro al confronto...

eheheheheeheheheeh.....

Ah tesoro...dato che ora sei mio marito...ehm...
Come prima cosa...ogni giorno...ehm...devi pulire la cuccia di Yuma...
Il resto lo conoscerai strada facendo...
Siamo una coppia eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Lothar, Geko a me!
In alto i nostri coturni

Non avranno 
La nostra mente!


----------



## Simy (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sta tranquilla che qui dentro adesso c'è più di un marito che ride sotto i baffi...
> E si dice...ddaje conte...daje...daje....
> 
> Ma l'ora dell'ira divina sta arrivando!
> ...


quello lo potrei dire solo se volessi che finisse sbranato! 

per il resto in una coppia dove si lavora entrambi si collabora! ma questo non vuol dire dare ordini....


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quello lo potrei dire solo se volessi che finisse sbranato!
> 
> *per il resto in una coppia dove si lavora entrambi si collabora! ma questo non vuol dire dare ordini*....


Quoto:up: E comunque mi domando se esistono donne come quelle che descrive il conte non mi capacito che esistano uomini che sottostanno a certe imposizioni....


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:up: E comunque mi domando se esistono donne come quelle che descrive il conte non mi capacito che esistano uomini che sottostanno a certe imposizioni....


Il vero guaio è...che appunto certe donne...non si accorgono di essere così...eheheheheheehehe...
Ma infatti...
Non vedi qui il coro di mariti che smentiscono eh?

Tanti alla fine imparano a:
Non ascoltare la moglie...

DIo ha dato ai mariti un piccolo interruttore sotto l'orecchio...metti quello in posizione off...e vivi sciallo...

E poi parte la litania no?

Ecco non mi ascolta
Non mi dà attenzioni 

Il vero è che il timpano è incallito eh?

Lei ti parla e tu stai pensando a tutt'altro...

E la guardi e dici...
Dicevi cara? Ah spetta che devo andare dietro alla mia auto...ne riparliamo dopo...ora ho altro da fare...scusami...

Eheheheehehehehehehe....

Il vero è che quelle certe donne...

Non si accorgono di come sono...eheheheehehehehehehehe....


----------



## lothar57 (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sta tranquilla che qui dentro adesso c'è più di un marito che ride sotto i baffi...
> E si dice...ddaje conte...daje...daje....
> 
> Ma l'ora dell'ira divina sta arrivando!
> ...


ieri la mia vicina ha cazziato il marito perche'''l'erba no si taglia cosi'male..rifallo''e lui ha eseguito.Mia moglie rideva e mi diceva...chiedo se ti prende qualche gg'....ahahahah..ma cambierebbe lei mica io...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ieri la mia vicina ha cazziato il marito perche'''l'erba no si taglia cosi'male..rifallo''e lui ha eseguito.Mia moglie rideva e mi diceva...chiedo se ti prende qualche gg'....ahahahah..ma cambierebbe lei mica io...


Ma noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...
La conosci amico le tecnica?

Lei ti dice...rifai il letto.
Tu lo fai a posta malissimo...

Lei si incazza e dice...ma che pena...lascia va faccio io...
E tu dentro di te ti dici...Esatooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...eheheeheheh

Ma vedi che succube...
Io le avrei detto ah si?
Bon la prossima volta tagliatela tu l'erba e non rompermi i coglioni eh?

Ma la moglie risponderebbe...
Ok caro...chiamo il giardiniere....eheheheheeheh...

E il giardiniere quatto quatto tomo tomo...potrebbe anche decespugliare il monte di venere no?

E siamo sempre daccapo...

Ma vedi sto qua?
Da troppa retta a sua moglie e guarda come è ridotto...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...
> La conosci amico le tecnica?
> 
> Lei ti dice...rifai il letto.
> ...


il letto lo faccio a luglio quando sono a casa da solo..se non con il cavolo...ma guarda che tutti sono succubi della moglie...di questo a sua difesa va detto che moglie ha 10anni di meno..e'squallidina..ma ha gran fisico..quindi se la vuole tenere..deve abbassare la testa.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> il letto lo faccio a luglio quando sono a casa da solo..se non con il cavolo...ma guarda che tutti sono succubi della moglie...di questo a sua difesa va detto che moglie ha 10anni di meno..e'squallidina..ma ha gran fisico..quindi se la vuole tenere..deve abbassare la testa.


Ma il danno è che dopo averli resi succubi...vogliono anche che diano attenzioni eh?
COme ci siamo rammolliti noi uomini eh?
Deboli, fragili, insicuri, bisognosi di conferme...
AH grandio...
Se solo qua dentro sapessero come sono le donne che hanno salvato il conte...

Ma sai che assomigliano molto a tebe?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma il danno è che dopo averli resi succubi...vogliono anche che diano attenzioni eh?
> COme ci siamo rammolliti noi uomini eh?
> Deboli, fragili, insicuri, bisognosi di conferme...
> AH grandio...
> ...


vero amico mio,,sai una volta ad un atipa dico''ti piace comandare ma con me hai preso male''..lei''nessun umo me l'hai mai detto'' ed io''per forza sono comandatai dalla moglie a casa, da te,amante,fuori.non percepiscono la differenza''
Io si..lo sento eccome


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero amico mio,,sai una volta ad un atipa dico''ti piace comandare ma con me hai preso male''..lei''nessun umo me l'hai mai detto'' ed io''per forza sono comandatai dalla moglie a casa, da te,amante,fuori.non percepiscono la differenza''
> Io si..lo sento eccome


Beh con la moglie si dice SI o Va bene...
Poi si fa quello che ci pare no? Amico mio!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...
> La conosci amico le tecnica?
> 
> Lei ti dice...rifai il letto.
> ...


Io non mi sono mai permessa di dire a mio marito che fa male una cosa. l'importanza è che ci si dia una mano, se poi il letto non è perfetto chi se ne frega.
Succede spesso il contrario, e ho semplicemente smesso di farla.....
Ripeto avranno anche l'interruttore off, questo non cambia il fatto che fanno la figura degli smidollati, ma contenti loro......


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh con la moglie si dice SI o Va bene...
> Poi si fa quello che ci pare no? Amico mio!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Questo è l'atteggiamento che mi fa più incazzare. Se è NO dimmi No, se mi dici SI e fai il cazzo che ti pare poi si che mi vedi incazzata


----------



## free (26 Aprile 2012)

il Grande Inganno:

-amore mio bello, mi aiuti a pulire tutta la casa, stufa compresa?

-ma certo luce dei miei occhi!

e lui comincia a darsi da fare in modo sorprendentemente maldestro e pericoloso per sè e per gli altri, spacca un oggetto, riga il pavimento, non trova niente, si fa male, ci pesta un piede, ritira le cose in posti assurdi...

-  amore mio lascia stare, faccio da sola che faccio prima e meglio, ed evitiamo anche una gita al pronto soccorso...

ecco


----------



## Simy (26 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo è l'atteggiamento che mi fa più incazzare. Se è NO dimmi No, se mi dici SI e fai il cazzo che ti pare poi si che mi vedi incazzata



quoto e approvo!


----------



## lothar57 (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh con la moglie si dice SI o Va bene...
> Poi si fa quello che ci pare no? Amico mio!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



:up:certo che si


----------



## Duchessa (26 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo è l'atteggiamento che mi fa più incazzare. Se è NO dimmi No, se mi dici SI e fai il cazzo che ti pare poi si che mi vedi incazzata


Ma su, si è mai visto che la parole *contino* qualcosa??? Sono i fatti, i gesti e gli sguardi a parlare no??

E pensa a quando una "lei" lava i famosi calzini, e pulisce la stuf,a e si carica pure la legna, e taglia l'erba, e lava l'auto, e paga l'assicurazione, e non chiede mai nulla aspettando che il "lui" si accorga per magia che l'erba è alta e la stufa è piena di cenere, ma non avviene mai nulla. Diciamo a Conte che esiste anche questo! E' una patologia anche una moglie anti-stracciapalle. o no??


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ma su, si è mai visto che la parole *contino* qualcosa??? Sono i fatti, i gesti e gli sguardi a parlare no??
> 
> E pensa a quando una "lei" lava i famosi calzini, e pulisce la stuf,a e si carica pure la legna, e taglia l'erba, e lava l'auto, e paga l'assicurazione, e non chiede mai nulla aspettando che il "lui" si accorga per magia che l'erba è alta e la stufa è piena di cenere, ma non avviene mai nulla. Diciamo a Conte che esiste anche questo! E' una patologia anche una moglie anti-stracciapalle. o no??


Quoto:up:


----------



## exStermy (26 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ma su, si è mai visto che la parole *contino* qualcosa??? Sono i fatti, i gesti e gli sguardi a parlare no??
> 
> E pensa a quando una "lei" lava i famosi calzini, e pulisce la stuf,a e si carica pure la legna, e taglia l'erba, e lava l'auto, e paga l'assicurazione, e non chiede mai nulla aspettando che il "lui" si accorga per magia che l'erba è alta e la stufa è piena di cenere, ma non avviene mai nulla. Diciamo a Conte che esiste anche questo! E' una patologia anche una moglie anti-stracciapalle. o no??


Ma vi lamentate sempre?

ahahahahah
---------------------------------------------------

Marito e moglie stanno guardando la tv quando lei dice 'Sono stanca, è tardi, penso che andrò a letto'
Va in cucina a preparare i panini per l'indomani.Sistema le tazza per la colazione, estrae la carne dal freezer per la cena del giorno dopo,controlla la scatola dei cereali,riempie la zuccheriera,mette cucchiai e piattini sulla tavola per la mattina successiva.Poi mette i vestiti bagnati nell'asciugatore, i panni nella lavatrice,stira una maglia e sistema un bottone, prende i giochi lasciati sul tavolo, mette in carica il telefono, ripone l'elenco telefonico e da l'acqua alle piantine. Sbadiglia, si stira e mentre va verso la camera da letto, si ferma allo scrittoio per una nota alla maestra, conta i soldi per la gita, tira fuori un libro da sotto la sedia e aggiunge tre cose alle lista delle cose urgenti da fare. Firma un biglietto d'auguri per un'amica ci scrive l'indirizzo e scrive una nota per il salumiere e mette tutto vicino alla propria roba.Va in bagno, lava la faccia, i denti, mette la crema antirughe, lava le mani, controlla le unghie e mette a posto l'asciugamano. 'Pensavo stessi andando a letto'.... commenta il marito!!! Ci sto andando', dice lei. Mette un po' d'acqua nella ciotola del cane mette fuori il gatto, chiude a chiave le porte e accende la luce fuori. Da'un'occhiata ai bimbi, raccoglie una maglia, butta i calzini nella cesta e parla con uno di loro che sta ancora facendo i compiti.Finalmente nella sua stanza. Tira fuori i vestiti e scarpe per l'indomani,mette la vestaglia, programma la sveglia e finalmente è seduta sul letto. In quel momento, il marito spegne la tv e annuncia: 'Vado a letto'.Va in bagno, fa la pipì', si gratta il sedere mentre da un'occhiata allo specchio e pensa: ' che PALLE domani devo fare la barba'.... e senza altri pensieri va a dormire.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ma su, si è mai visto che la parole *contino* qualcosa??? Sono i fatti, i gesti e gli sguardi a parlare no??
> 
> E pensa a quando una "lei" lava i famosi calzini, e pulisce la stuf,a e si carica pure la legna, e taglia l'erba, e lava l'auto, e paga l'assicurazione, e non chiede mai nulla aspettando che il "lui" si accorga per magia che l'erba è alta e la stufa è piena di cenere, ma non avviene mai nulla. Diciamo a Conte che esiste anche questo! E' una patologia anche una moglie anti-stracciapalle. o no??


Cara Duchessa faccio fatica a seguirvi...a casa faccio ben poco...taglio l'erba nei giardini..poto le piante..riconoscerti la mia casa facilmente..e'lunica dove davanti al cancello non c'e mai un filo d'erba.ma non parliamo di far la spese o apparecchiare...aahahah


----------



## tenebroso67 (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mi è venuto in mente il pranzo di oggi assieme ad una coppia di persone simpaticissime...
> E mi è venuto in mente un bellissimo esempio di che cosa è l'amore per me...
> 
> Lui parlando di hobbies, mi parla della sua scoperta del ballo latino americano...
> ...




Ricordati che nel ballo latino americano e' l'uomo che comanda la donna....
Conte.....e' un occasione da non perdere...
e' l'unica situazione in cui la donna e' obbligata ad obbedire all' uomo.......ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (26 Aprile 2012)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Ricordati che nel ballo latino americano e' l'uomo che comanda la donna....
> Conte.....e' un occasione da non perdere...
> e' *l'unica situazione in cui la donna e' obbligata ad obbedire all' uomo*.......ahahahahah


questo è vero!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ma su, si è mai visto che la parole *contino* qualcosa??? Sono i fatti, i gesti e gli sguardi a parlare no??
> 
> E pensa a quando una "lei" lava i famosi calzini, e pulisce la stuf,a e si carica pure la legna, e taglia l'erba, e lava l'auto, e paga l'assicurazione, e non chiede mai nulla aspettando che il "lui" si accorga per magia che l'erba è alta e la stufa è piena di cenere, ma non avviene mai nulla. Diciamo a Conte che esiste anche questo! E' una patologia anche una moglie anti-stracciapalle. o no??


Io sono fatto così...
QUel giorno che trovo il cassetto dei calzini vuoto...mi dico...
Oh poffarre...qualcosa qui non va...
Altrimenti...ehm...dei...sono troppo occupato con me stesso eh?

Ma tu non sai...eh?
Per ANNI ha tentato di farmi venire la voglia di fare un riordino generale della mia stanza...

Poi d'incanto mi sono messo notti intere...
Ma lei non sa che sotto c'era il trucco eheheheheehehehehehe...

Non riuscirà mai a capire perchè decisi di passare notti intere a mettere a posto...eheheheehehehe...

E se lo scoprisse...eheheheheheeheh

Mi prenderebbe a cuscinate...eheheheheehehehe...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Ricordati che nel ballo latino americano e' l'uomo che comanda la donna....
> Conte.....e' un occasione da non perdere...
> e' l'unica situazione in cui la donna e' obbligata ad obbedire all' uomo.......ahahahahah


Vero!
Ma forse è l'unica occasione.
Come sai...la mia ama essere comandata e disobbedire no?
Ma le donne amano comandare.
Ma usano sistemi furbi no?
La mia non è sgarbatona ignorante volgare, lei cerca di salvare il mio orgoglio maschile...
Non dice...Scaricame la lavastoviglie che ho altro da fare.

ma dice...
Vero che avresti voglia di scaricarmi la lavastoviglie?
E io...
No falso, ma lo faccio lo stesso...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Duchessa faccio fatica a seguirvi...a casa faccio ben poco...taglio l'erba nei giardini..poto le piante..riconoscerti la mia casa facilmente..e'lunica dove davanti al cancello non c'e mai un filo d'erba.ma non parliamo di far la spese o apparecchiare...aahahah


Ma dei casso...
Ma se metti perfin l'auto in garage a tua moglie...ma dei...
Tu sei molto servizievole con tua moglie sai...
Ma capisco che lo fai per evitare guai eh?

Un no alla marescialla può essere pericolosissimo no?

Ma dei...Lothar...che facciamo di tutto per farle contente...no?

Ma dei...magari siamo lì impegnati in chissàccosa e piantiamo tutto per portarle a fare un giro in centro no?

E ste qua si lamentano che poi in centro..."vediamo" quel che vediamo no?

Di sicuro se ci lasciavano là nel nostro garage a trabaccare con l'auto...nel nostro orizzonte non si stagliavano tette e culi a iosa no?

E poi Lothar, hai mai visto quelle che hanno sempre da mettere l'appendice a ogni cosa eh?
Hanno sempre da ridire su tutto...

Per cui ti premunisci no?

L'altro giorno ero a cena con una tizia...
Stiamo per uscire...
Io torno indietro e scuoto la sedia...

E lei ma cosa faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...
Niente mi ero dimenticato di spostarti la sedia no? Che poi non dici in giro che non sono un cavaliere...no?

E lei...
Ma le pigli tutte sempre per il culo tu?

E io...
Dovrei pigliarle sul serio eh? EH? EHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH?


----------



## lothar57 (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei casso...
> Ma se metti perfin l'auto in garage a tua moglie...ma dei...
> Tu sei molto servizievole con tua moglie sai...
> Ma capisco che lo fai per evitare guai eh?
> ...


no perche'se la mette lei ''litiga'' con i muri...lo faccio solo per quello amico...oppure se non sta bene..oppure come e'capitato per Pasqua..se l'accidente di colf rimane in vacanza 20gg invece di 1 settimana..li'non mi vergogno a dirlo che ho spazzato e dato lostraccio..ma che fatica!!!
Pero'zerbino come tanti amici no...sai Conte ho amici che se li chiamo e dico andiamo a mangiare il tortellini..sempre la'....fanno aspetta che chiedo a lei...ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no perche'se la mette lei ''litiga'' con i muri...lo faccio solo per quello amico...oppure se non sta bene..oppure come e'capitato per Pasqua..se l'accidente di colf rimane in vacanza 20gg invece di 1 settimana..li'non mi vergogno a dirlo che ho spazzato e dato lostraccio..ma che fatica!!!
> Pero'zerbino come tanti amici no...sai Conte ho amici che se li chiamo e dico andiamo a mangiare il tortellini..sempre la'....fanno aspetta che chiedo a lei...ahahahah


Ma lei fa a posta a litigare con i muri no?
Così gliela metti via tu no?
Credi che loro non conoscano le nostre tattiche eh?
Sono abilissime a rivoltarcele contro eh?
Osservala bene...
Nelle parole è una cosa...
Nei fatti un'altra no?

Guarda come fa quando vuole ottenere qualcosa da te...
Guarda quando ti fa fare quello che vuole lei...persuadendoti che è stata tua l'idea...

E guarda cosa capita se la contraddici...

Allora come siamo messi con la crociera per i 30 anni?
Hai ceduto alla fine?


----------



## lothar57 (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lei fa a posta a litigare con i muri no?
> Così gliela metti via tu no?
> Credi che loro non conoscano le nostre tattiche eh?
> Sono abilissime a rivoltarcele contro eh?
> ...



questa poi chiudo...ieri mattina e'iniziata con''quando ee'che fai le valige???'' e non scherzava....l'ho tenuta mezz'ora sotto le copertine e si e' calmata..ho promesso che staro'buono senza piu'litigare..e da ieri che sono agnello.
Cio'non togliel che sia sempre all'opera....
Crociera????ussignur.....no ancora no..ma qualcosa per 25 anni va'fatto...non voglio finire nella casetta in riviera una settimana...


----------



## tenebroso67 (27 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero!
> Ma forse è l'unica occasione.
> Come sai...la mia ama essere comandata e disobbedire no?
> Ma le donne amano comandare.
> ...


Daiii....La stessa frase che usa la mia...
*vero che hai voglia di darmi una bella spazzata per terra ????*
Invece io penso che se mi avesse detto di andare di la' a *scopare *con lei sul letto sarebbe stato tempo impiegato meglio.......


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2012)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Daiii....La stessa frase che usa la mia...
> *vero che hai voglia di darmi una bella spazzata per terra ????*
> Invece io penso che se mi avesse detto di andare di la' a *scopare *con lei sul letto sarebbe stato tempo impiegato meglio.......


Anche se sono una donna..quoto


----------



## tenebroso67 (28 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche se sono una donna..quoto


.....almeno dopo metto anche a ramazzare per terra con il sorriso sulla bocca....


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2012)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> .....almeno dopo metto anche a ramazzare per terra con il sorriso sulla bocca....


Dopo si ramazza insieme più volentieri. Tra stare con ilmio uomo e fare le faccende domestiche non ho mai svuto dubbi su cosa avesse la precedenza... Ma sono una donna atipica agli occhi di molti e non sempre é visto in maniera positiva


----------



## Sole67 (28 Aprile 2012)

Buongiorno ragazzi.... Allora e' arrivato il messaggio......
...... E la storia continua!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2012)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> .....almeno dopo metto anche a ramazzare per terra con il sorriso sulla bocca....


A me invece va così...
Vero che ti va di passare l'aspirapolvere che poi insomma dopo si fa qualcosina...qualche giochino?
E io parto in quarta...
Finito sono là come un cagnolino arf arf...
Ma lei prende tempo...
E dice...eh ma aspetta che devo finire qua...magari puoi anche spolverare i mobili no?
E spetta....spetta...spetta...

Poi alla fine...
Ah adesso sono troppo stanca per fare i giochini...le pulizie mi hanno sfinito...
Possiamo fare un'altra volta no?

E io ma porc...porc...

E poi ti dice...
Con il broncio...
Ecco tu hai sempre in mente solo il sesso...

E io...
Perchè dovrei forse pensare a qualcos'altro?

Oppure dice che è colpa mia perchè ho perso tempo qui e là...e le pulizie si sono troppo prottratte e non è rimasto tempo per fare bump bump...


----------



## Sole67 (28 Aprile 2012)

Ho aperto questo 3d chiedendovi un parere del perche' fosse improvvisamente sparito.
Dopo una settimana vi ho aggiornato : beccato dalla moglie.
Ieri mi ricontatta dicendomi che ci sentiremo la prossima settimana.
Bene ridatemi un parere, che succedera'.
Sono curiosa di sapere che mi dice.... Io avevo detto che avevamo soffocato vere emozioni, probabilmente se ne e' accorto anche lui. Staremo a vedere.... Inutile dirvi che sono contenta ...


----------



## Daniele (28 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Ho aperto questo 3d chiedendovi un parere del perche' fosse improvvisamente sparito.
> Dopo una settimana vi ho aggiornato : beccato dalla moglie.
> Ieri mi ricontatta dicendomi che ci sentiremo la prossima settimana.
> Bene ridatemi un parere, che succedera'.
> Sono curiosa di sapere che mi dice.... Io avevo detto che avevamo soffocato vere emozioni, probabilmente se ne e' accorto anche lui. Staremo a vedere.... Inutile dirvi che sono contenta ...


Ti smollerà come doveva già fare oppure ti troverai la moglie di fronte che te le suonerà alla grande. Sei pronta a prenderle?


----------



## Tebe (28 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Ho aperto questo 3d chiedendovi un parere del perche' fosse improvvisamente sparito.
> Dopo una settimana vi ho aggiornato : beccato dalla moglie.
> Ieri mi ricontatta dicendomi che ci sentiremo la prossima settimana.
> Bene ridatemi un parere, che succedera'.
> Sono curiosa di sapere che mi dice.... Io avevo detto che avevamo soffocato vere emozioni, probabilmente se ne e' accorto anche lui. Staremo a vedere.... Inutile dirvi che sono contenta ...


Non fare caso a Daniele...

Comunque....ok...
ora ne sai una....
Che succederà?
Dipende.
Tutto si giocherà nell'incontro che avrete se sarà un incontro o una telefonata.

Mi sembra di capire che tu non intenda mollarlo...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole67 (28 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non fare caso a Daniele...
> 
> Comunque....ok...
> ora ne sai una....
> ...


No , ma da quello che mi ha scritto credo che nemmeno lui ne abbia intenzione.
Staremo a vedere, fino a mercoledi' niente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Ho aperto questo 3d chiedendovi un parere del perche' fosse improvvisamente sparito.
> Dopo una settimana vi ho aggiornato : beccato dalla moglie.
> Ieri mi ricontatta dicendomi che ci sentiremo la prossima settimana.
> Bene ridatemi un parere, che succedera'.
> Sono curiosa di sapere che mi dice.... Io avevo detto che avevamo soffocato vere emozioni, *probabilmente se ne e' accorto anche lui*. Staremo a vedere.... Inutile dirvi che sono contenta ...



ti vedo pronta a bere qualsiasi cosa vorrà propinarti


----------



## Sole67 (28 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti vedo pronta a bere qualsiasi cosa vorrà propinarti


Ok quindi perche' si e' fatto sentire?
Scatto ormonale? Ci sta qual' e' il problema


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Ok quindi perche' si e' fatto sentire?
> Scatto ormonale? Ci sta qual' e' il problema



oddio...ma siete tutti sul piede di guerra qui?

era solo il mio modo di dirti: stai attenta, tieni su le antenne

lo scatto ormonale ci starebbe tutto, soprattutto se la moglie l'ha messo in quarantena in seguito alla sgammata

però se preferisci ti dico che si è fatto sentire perchè si sente enormemente in colpa ed è pazzamente innamorato di te


----------



## Sole (28 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> oddio...ma siete tutti sul piede di guerra qui?
> 
> era solo il mio modo di dirti: stai attenta, tieni su le antenne
> 
> ...


----------



## tenebroso67 (29 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me invece va così...
> Vero che ti va di passare l'aspirapolvere che poi insomma dopo si fa qualcosina...qualche giochino?
> E io parto in quarta...
> Finito sono là come un cagnolino arf arf...
> ...


Ma tua moglie le studia proprio tutte per farti rendere in casa .......

Dovrebbe essere contenta che hai in mente solo il sesso....o principalmente quello...caspita !!


----------



## tenebroso67 (29 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dopo si ramazza insieme più volentieri. Tra stare con ilmio uomo e fare le faccende domestiche non ho mai svuto dubbi su cosa avesse la precedenza... Ma sono una donna atipica agli occhi di molti e non sempre é visto in maniera positiva



Sarai atipica come dici tu ma ti quoto in pieno ....:up::up::up:

La penso anch'io cosi'...


----------



## tenebroso67 (29 Aprile 2012)

chiedo scusa se sono uscito fuori 3d...


----------



## bubu (29 Aprile 2012)

Cosa vuoi che succeda? Forse vuole raccontarti cosa è sucesso e dirti che è finita, forse ti dirà che non vuole rinunciare a te.
Sei contenta si sia fatto vivo e ho come l'impressione che tu inizi ad avere aspettative su di lui.
Non so, io da moglie tradita, ti direi molla l'osso visto che lui non lo fa.


----------



## Sole67 (29 Aprile 2012)

..... O forse vuole farsi un altro giro di letto... So solo che abbiamo troncato improvvisamente senza volerlo, credo sia giusto parlarsi e dire cio' che vogliamo.
Tutto o niente, non ho aspettative, altresi' mentirei se vi dicessi che non ho voglia di vederlo.
Vi faro' sapere.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi che succeda? Forse vuole raccontarti cosa è sucesso e dirti che è finita, forse ti dirà che non vuole rinunciare a te.
> Sei contenta si sia fatto vivo e ho come l'impressione che tu inizi ad avere aspettative su di lui.
> Non so, io da moglie tradita, ti direi molla l'osso visto che lui non lo fa.


E perché deve mollare l'osso se vuole viversela? Non e' una ragazzina ingenua, e' moglie anche lei. Già e' dura questa vita, che ci siano dei momenti di leggerezza!


----------



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi che succeda? Forse vuole raccontarti cosa è sucesso e dirti che è finita, forse ti dirà che non vuole rinunciare a te.
> Sei contenta si sia fatto vivo e ho come l'impressione che tu inizi ad avere aspettative su di lui.
> Non so, io da moglie tradita, ti direi molla l'osso visto che lui non lo fa.


E qui entro in modalità diversamente fedele e non da donna tradita e capisco Sole67.
A lei quest'uomo piace e se non molla l'osso lui, che è nei guai fino al collo, perchè dovrebbe farlo lei?

Se fossi al posto di Sole, e in base a quello che ha scritto, io non mollerei.


----------



## Sole67 (29 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E qui entro in modalità diversamente fedele e non da donna tradita e capisco Sole67.
> A lei quest'uomo piace e se non molla l'osso lui, che è nei guai fino al collo, perchè dovrebbe farlo lei?
> 
> Se fossi al posto di Sole, e in base a quello che ha scritto, io non mollerei.


Grazie della solidarieta' Tebe.... Non posso mollare ora, insomma ho qualcosa in sospeso di troncato , soffocato.
Muoio dalla voglia di sapere cosa e' successo e voglio vederlo.
Ormai ci sono dentro, me la vivo.....


----------



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Grazie della solidarieta' Tebe.... Non posso mollare ora, insomma ho qualcosa in sospeso di troncato , soffocato.
> Muoio dalla voglia di sapere cosa e' successo e voglio vederlo.
> Ormai ci sono dentro, me la vivo.....


Però...vacci quatta Sole...il tuo è un tradimento a rischio...rischio cotta.
Perchè all'interno dei rispettivi matrimoni c'è del tiepidume...non è solo ormone qui...

Ma siamo grandi no?
E sia quello che sia.
Consapevoli delle conseguenze.

stavo pensando di creare un gruppo Auto aiuto diversamente fedeli come copertura.
Noi gentili fanciulle da motel possiamo conoscerci e dire ai rispettivi partner esco con...e magari andare nello stesso motel così se arriva una telefonata sospetta -Tebe che silenzio che sento sotto...sicura di essere con Sole67 in discoteca?-
-mattia scusa jshdgjsdg...non sento bene..ubrty gnjt...ti richiamo subito.-
A quel punto io mollo manager il mio amante sul letto (tanto...) esco dalla stanza, busso alla tua, tu sai già, e telefoniamo a Mattia
-Ciao mattia abbiamo cambiato programma con Sole, siamo dall'estetista a fare il pedicure...te la passo...-

E' un piano perfetto...
:diavoletto:


----------



## edwina (29 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' un piano perfetto...
> :diavoletto:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

a patto di essere + o - a 300 (?) km l'una dall'altra...


----------



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2012)

edwina ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> a patto di essere + o - a 300 (?) km l'una dall'altra...


Ma si da...possiamo organizzarci geograficamente e poi scambiarci info e trucchi.
Metti caso che io te e Sole67 abitiamo più o meno vicine. Diciamo intorno ai 50 km
Il gioco è fatto e trasportabile anche in altre città.
Admin, possiamo mettere una specie di google maps di tradinet?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2012)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Ma tua moglie le studia proprio tutte per farti rendere in casa .......
> 
> Dovrebbe essere contenta che hai in mente solo il sesso....o principalmente quello...caspita !!


Ma la sai l'ultima?
Dice che devo prendere sempre io l'iniziativa...perchè io sono l'uomo eh?
Si le ha sempre studiate tutte per farmi fare qualcosa in casa no?
E poi dice...altrimenti che moglie sarei, se non rompo un po' i coglioni?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma si da...possiamo organizzarci geograficamente e poi scambiarci info e trucchi.
> Metti caso che io te e Sole67 abitiamo più o meno vicine. Diciamo intorno ai 50 km
> Il gioco è fatto e trasportabile anche in altre città.
> Admin, possiamo mettere una specie di google maps di tradinet?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sono tutte cose da discutere personalmente al raduno di tradi 2012 no?
Sai la mia ultima mattana cosa sarà? Ma lo vuoi proprio sapere?
Il Conte trophy.
Mi faccio una mappa:
Con dei punzoni rossi prima segno le località dove ci stanno le traditesse.
Con dei punzoni blu, gli organi a canne che potrei visitare nella zona.
Mi organizzo un giro a organi...e dovunque mi fermo...busso alla porta di una traditessa...novello D'Annunzio...
Frego un saio ai frati...e mi travesto...
Sono un povero frate cercatore
Fatemi la carità d'un po' d'amore no?

QUesta la combino...
Adesso mi metto in moto e vedrai...


----------



## Sole67 (30 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma si da...possiamo organizzarci geograficamente e poi scambiarci info e trucchi.
> Metti caso che io te e Sole67 abitiamo più o meno vicine. Diciamo intorno ai 50 km
> Il gioco è fatto e trasportabile anche in altre città.
> Admin, possiamo mettere una specie di google maps di tradinet?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tebe sei avantissimo, noi abitiamo pure vicine....si si dobbiamo organizzarci......e studiare il piano perfetto.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Tebe sei avantissimo, noi abitiamo pure vicine....si si dobbiamo organizzarci......e studiare il piano perfetto.


Il piano perfetto è bello che fatto.
Organiamo le uscite Motel e diciamo:
Esco con Sole!
Esco con tebe!

E se ai compagni vengono sospetti che raccontiamo storie ci presentiamo!
Mattia questa Sole...
Marito questa è tebe...

E' un attimo...:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il piano perfetto è bello che fatto.
> Organiamo le uscite Motel e diciamo:
> Esco con Sole!
> Esco con tebe!
> ...


è un'associazione a delinquere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è un'associazione a delinquere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No...perchè???
Flap flap:angeletto:


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No...perchè???
> Flap flap:angeletto:


guarda che con me i flap flap non attaccano! mi sei simpatica ma ho decisamente altri gusti :carneval:


----------



## Indeciso (30 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è un'associazione a delinquere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No, é un troiaio :rotfl:


----------



## geko (30 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda che con me i flap flap non attaccano! mi sei simpatica ma ho decisamente altri gusti :carneval:


Dici così perché non l'hai visto... quel flap flap... :scared:


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Dici così perché non l'hai visto... quel flap flap... :scared:


ma guarda nessun flap flap di una donna può corrompermi!


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma guarda nessun flap flap di una donna può corrompermi!


Funziona anche con le donne etero...perchè è un flap flap...non erotico...mmmmhhhh...dovrò inventare un altro flap flap...


----------



## geko (30 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma guarda nessun flap flap di una donna può corrompermi!


Ma nooo... intendevo dire che è convincente come angioletto. Sempre a pensar male tu... chi ha parlato di corrompere?


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Dici così perché non l'hai visto... quel flap flap... :scared:


:diavoletto:


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma nooo... intendevo dire che è convincente come angioletto. Sempre a pensar male tu... chi ha parlato di corrompere?


ma io sono donna e so utilizzare benissimo il flap flap...quindi non mi frega :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> No, é un troiaio :rotfl:


Stai dicendo il rosario per caso?
Fai poco il furbo perchè questa rete di salvataggio potrebbe essere utile pure a te, carino..
Quando sotto il tuo avatar Indeciso vedremo la scritta "ora non più"  faremo una festa...
Al motel...così noi cattive ragazze ti spieghiamo qualcosa  sul tradimento che mi sa che sei un pò carente
:diavoletto:


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Funziona anche con le donne etero...perchè è un flap flap...non erotico...mmmmhhhh...dovrò inventare un altro flap flap...


----------



## Niko74 (30 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il piano perfetto è bello che fatto.
> Organiamo le uscite Motel e diciamo:
> Esco con Sole!
> Esco con tebe!
> ...


Aaaahh beh.....difronte ad una siffatta "strategia" alzo le mani eh.....:rotfl:

Eh la stessa che ha usato mia moglie....."esco con AmicaX sai?". Non è stata una tecnica vincente


----------



## Indeciso (30 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Stai dicendo il rosario per caso?Fai poco il furbo perchè questa rete di salvataggio potrebbe essere utile pure a te, carino..Quando sotto il tuo avatar Indeciso vedremo la scritta "ora non più"  faremo una festa...Al motel...così noi cattive ragazze ti spieghiamo qualcosa  sul tradimento che mi sa che sei un pò carente:diavoletto:


Non é che scrivo "non piu" sotto il nick...me lo faccio cambiare direttamente Pregare per così poco? Dai, quello si fa per cose ben più serie.... Io il furbo? naaaaa, bravo ragazzo io :diavoletto:


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Aaaahh beh.....difronte ad una siffatta "strategia" alzo le mani eh.....:rotfl:
> 
> Eh la stessa che ha usato mia moglie....."esco con AmicaX sai?". Non è stata una tecnica vincente


ma perchè lei non è una traditrice seriale dai...
NON CI BECCHERETE MAI!
venderemo cara la pelle!


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Non é che scrivo "non piu" sotto il nick...me lo faccio cambiare direttamente Pregare per così poco? Dai, quello si fa per cose ben più serie.... Io il furbo? naaaaa, bravo ragazzo io :diavoletto:


Ho un debole per i bravi ragazzi...però chissà perchè tu non mi convinci...mmmhhhh


----------



## Indeciso (30 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho un debole per i bravi ragazzi...però chissà perchè tu non mi convinci...mmmhhhh


Sarà colpa del nick :diavoletto:


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Sarà colpa del nick :diavoletto:



Indeciso che combini?
hai saltato il fosso? :mrgreen:
vabbè mi faccio gli affari miei


----------



## Niko74 (30 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma perchè lei non è una traditrice seriale dai...
> NON CI BECCHERETE MAI!
> venderemo cara la pelle!


Si si, l'importante è che ne sei convinta tu :mrgreen:


----------



## Indeciso (30 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> Indeciso che combini?hai saltato il fosso? :mrgreen:vabbè mi faccio gli affari miei


No, son sempre qui a bordo fosso in attesa di spiccare il salto  speriamo non sia il salto della "bodda" Curiosa


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> No, son sempre qui a bordo fosso in attesa di spiccare il salto  speriamo non sia il salto della "bodda" *Curiosa*


La curiosità è donna :mrgreen:


----------



## Indeciso (30 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> La curiosità è donna :mrgreen:


Si si  lo so.....


----------



## diavoletta (14 Maggio 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> ..... O forse vuole farsi un altro giro di letto... So solo che abbiamo troncato improvvisamente senza volerlo, credo sia giusto parlarsi e dire cio' che vogliamo.
> Tutto o niente, non ho aspettative, altresi' mentirei se vi dicessi che non ho voglia di vederlo.
> Vi faro' sapere.


Qualche news??


----------



## Circe (15 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno, scrivo qui per avere un vostro parere, poichè sono esterefatta dal comportamento del mio amante che mi ha decisamente spiazzata.
> Premesso che ci frequentiamo da solo due mesi, sposati entrambi con figli e uniti dalla medesima apatia all'interno del matrimonio....cosicchè siamo finiti nelle braccia l'uno dell'altra.
> Due mesi di emozioni, incontri, passioni, belle parole, sintonia totale.
> Certamente nessun sentimento ancora in ballo ma certo molte emozioni.
> ...



perchè secondo te è educato scoparsi il marito di un'altra e poi rientrare nel letto con il tuo di marito? ma di che educazione parli? quella che le mamme coniglio danno ai figli...cio' di farsela con tutti? e se tuo marito ti trasmette apatia..non sarai anche tu una palla di persona? forse non lo ecciti piu'...non sarebbe il caso di parlarne con lui e sanare un matrimonio, piuttosto che regalarla subito ad un altro...che mondo di pervertiti egoisti che siete. Vi date tutte le giustificazioni e le attenuanti....dì pure che volevi provare un'altro "ortaggio"....


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2012)

*Circe*

Ok...ma cosa ti è successo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok...ma cosa ti è successo?


le è partito l'embolo


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2012)

ortaggio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ortaggio?


dieta vegana?


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok...ma cosa ti è successo?


ha cambiato pusher...


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dieta vegana?


quanto son strani sti vegani:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanto son strani sti vegani:unhappy:


già :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2012)

*Vegani*

Si vabbè vegani di manzo....!!


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè vegani di manzo....!!


e sempre a precisare tu! e daje no mo manzo o soia che cosa vuoi che cambi! stai sciallo.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Circe (16 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok...ma cosa ti è successo?


niente....è che voi traditori siete egoisti, incoerenti, paraculi .....io in questo forum stimo solo quelli che lo fanno e non si nascondono dietro un "c'è apatia nel matrimonio"....chi lo fa perchè gli piace. Ed è coerente. ma chi si nasconde dietro "non mi sento considerata, non mi guarda, non mi pensa...." non lo sopporto. Perchè non si sta li ad aspettare di essere considerati. E la "colpa" anche se non ci sono colpe, è sempre di entrambi. Mai chi tradisce si sente in diritto sempre....bleah....


----------



## oscuro (16 Maggio 2012)

*Circe*

Condivido tutto il tuo discorso.....hai sbagliato l'interlocutore...!I traditori mi odiano....io son contro il tradimento e tutte le cazzate che si raccontano per star meglio con se stessi....!!


----------



## Sole (16 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> niente....è che voi traditori siete egoisti, incoerenti, paraculi .....*io in questo forum stimo solo quelli che lo fanno e non si nascondono dietro un "c'è apatia nel matrimonio"....chi lo fa perchè gli piace. Ed è coerente.* ma chi si nasconde dietro "non mi sento considerata, non mi guarda, non mi pensa...." non lo sopporto. Perchè non si sta li ad aspettare di essere considerati. E la "colpa" anche se non ci sono colpe, è sempre di entrambi. Mai chi tradisce si sente in diritto sempre....bleah....


Io non trovo nulla di coerente in una persona che tradisce. A meno che il tradimento non sia il frutto di un accordo, temporaneo o definitivo, che viene condiviso in modo più o meno esplicito da entrambi.

Per il resto, che lo si faccia come si va a farsi togliere un callo o mettendoci tutta l'anima e la passione del mondo, che lo si cerchi per noia, curiosità, frivolezza o compensazione, il tradimento è qualcosa che ci mette sempre di fronte alla nostra incoerenza... al nostro dividerci la vita a metà, anzichè lavorare affinchè sia un tutto armonico.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non trovo nulla di coerente in una persona che tradisce. A meno che il tradimento non sia il frutto di un accordo, temporaneo o definitivo, che viene condiviso in modo più o meno esplicito da entrambi.
> 
> Per il resto, che lo si faccia come si va a farsi togliere un callo o mettendoci tutta l'anima e la passione del mondo, che lo si cerchi per noia, curiosità, frivolezza o compensazione, *il tradimento è qualcosa che ci mette sempre di fronte alla nostra incoerenza... al nostro dividerci la vita a metà, anzichè lavorare affinchè sia un tutto armonico.*


Io non mi sento incoerente per niente ad essere diversamente fedele.
Trovo incoerente Mattia che pur professandosi fedele ha tradito e sono certa che tradirà ancora.
Io mi sento armonicissima con me stessa, con quello che sono e quello che dimostro e  dico a Mattia.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non mi sento incoerente per niente ad essere diversamente fedele.
> Trovo incoerente Mattia che pur professandosi fedele ha tradito e sono certa che tradirà ancora.
> Io mi sento armonicissima con me stessa, con quello che sono e quello che dimostro e dico e dico a Mattia.


Ma secondo me...Sole fa confusione tra tradimento e sesso extraconiugale...
Se tuo marito sa che vai anche con altri e bene o male deve farsi andare bene la cosa...perchè bene o male è stato messo al corrente, non possiamo parlare di tradimento eh?
Ma solo di sesso extraconiugale...

Il tradimento ha solo un meccanismo per essere in auge...
Faccio una cosa e lei o lui o chi per esso non ne dovrà mai sapere nulla...


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma secondo me...Sole fa confusione tra tradimento e sesso extraconiugale...
> Se tuo marito sa che vai anche con altri e bene o male deve farsi andare bene la cosa...perchè bene o male è stato messo al corrente, non possiamo parlare di tradimento eh?
> Ma solo di sesso extraconiugale...
> 
> ...


Secondo me invece non fa confusione.
Lei è una fedele che è diventata diversamente fedele ma, probabilmente, da sola...senza imput...non lo sarebbe diventata.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Secondo me invece non fa confusione.
> Lei è una fedele che è diventata diversamente fedele ma, probabilmente, da sola...senza imput...non lo sarebbe diventata.


Io ho sempre notato che in genere tutte le donne che si legano ad un uomo troppo giovani, poi incorrono in certi guai affettivi. Cioè a me sembra che quando due persone si legano fortemente troppo giovani, entrambe, non hanno modo di effettuare la loro maturazione affettiva a prescindere dall'altro. Da un lato si risparmiano tutti i casini e i dolori di chi viene lasciato, di chi vive storie che magari partono in quarta e finiscono come fuochi di paglia. Paffete: ho lui. Lui è lui.
Assolutizzato o messo sempre in un posto. Laonde per cui rinunci ad un sacco di esperienze, che se non fatte, da giovane ritornano indietro come un rigurgito di adolescenza. Per quanto poi si viva e si faccia, queste persone non riusciranno mai ad essere totalmente staccate dall'altro, sembrano come edere su pareti. Ipso facto si sono condizionate la vita a vicenda, senza accorgersene, senza esserne consapevoli.
Nei tradimenti di Sole io vedo, da un lato, il voler recuperare quelle esperienze, pensando magari di ricavare chissà quale cosa sul piano emotivo, o di appagamento, dall'altro un 'esigenza di risarcimento dalla delusione che ha subito.
Il fatto che poi il marito bene o male ne è consapevole ha tutto il sapore di chi dice, adesso io ho il diritto di fare tutto quello che mi pare con chi mi pare e quando mi pare, perchè dopo il colpo che mi hai inferto tu, ti conviene stare lì zitto e buono...l'alternativa la conosci no? Ognun per sè. 

Poi puoi trovare tutti gli amanti che vuoi, ma quello che è cresciuto assieme a te è sempre uno...e nessuno mai potrà sostituirlo.

In fondo l'unica esigenza davvero prioritaria è essere sè stessi in qualunque situazione.

Tu bene o male Tebe, ne avrai combinate una per colore...poi ti sei tranquilizzata con Mattia.
mattia ha fatto il deficente.
E la giostra è ripartita no?
Tutto lì.

Magari ti dici...e dopo se non riesco più a fermarla?


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ho sempre notato che in genere tutte le donne che si legano ad un uomo troppo giovani, poi incorrono in certi guai affettivi. Cioè a me sembra che quando due persone si legano fortemente troppo giovani, entrambe, non hanno modo di effettuare la loro maturazione affettiva a prescindere dall'altro. Da un lato si risparmiano tutti i casini e i dolori di chi viene lasciato, di chi vive storie che magari partono in quarta e finiscono come fuochi di paglia. Paffete: ho lui. Lui è lui.
> Assolutizzato o messo sempre in un posto. Laonde per cui rinunci ad un sacco di esperienze, che se non fatte, da giovane ritornano indietro come un rigurgito di adolescenza. Per quanto poi si viva e si faccia, queste persone non riusciranno mai ad essere totalmente staccate dall'altro, sembrano come edere su pareti. Ipso facto si sono condizionate la vita a vicenda, senza accorgersene, senza esserne consapevoli.
> Nei tradimenti di Sole io vedo, da un lato, il voler recuperare quelle esperienze, pensando magari di ricavare chissà quale cosa sul piano emotivo, o di appagamento, dall'altro un 'esigenza di risarcimento dalla delusione che ha subito.
> Il fatto che poi il marito bene o male ne è consapevole ha tutto il sapore di chi dice, adesso io ho il diritto di fare tutto quello che mi pare con chi mi pare e quando mi pare, perchè dopo il colpo che mi hai inferto tu, ti conviene stare lì zitto e buono...l'alternativa la conosci no? Ognun per sè.
> ...


Hai ragione sul troppo giovani. Concordo.
Se le cose non si fanno prima...si fanno dopo.

Vero anche che ho sperimentato tutto quello che volevo sperimentare senza paranoie.

Però io non mi sento di avere ricominciato..continuo a non vederlo questo tradimento con manager.

E' sempre il solito discorso.
Mattia per me vale 10.
Se devo tradire, almeno con uno che per me valga altrettanto.
Manager lo vale.
Ma è stato l'unico a cui ho dato questo voto in tutti questi anni con Mattia.


Cavolo...
Troppo settoriale sono diventata.

Mi sa che dopo Manager ridivento fedele per altri sette anni...

:scared:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno, scrivo qui per avere un vostro parere, poichè sono esterefatta dal comportamento del mio amante che mi ha decisamente spiazzata.
> Premesso che ci frequentiamo da solo due mesi, sposati entrambi con figli e uniti dalla medesima apatia all'interno del matrimonio....cosicchè siamo finiti nelle braccia l'uno dell'altra.
> Due mesi di emozioni, incontri, passioni, belle parole, sintonia totale.
> Certamente nessun sentimento ancora in ballo ma certo molte emozioni.
> ...


"Ma io dico l'educazione non esiste più?"
questa domanda se la potrebbero fare i vostri compagni,
parlare di educazione su una storia di tradimenti mi dembra pura demagogìa
se viene un ladro a casa e non usa i dovuti convenevoli, magari ti arrabbi pure.
Nella storia che hai raccontato, forse dovresti avere dei pensieri diversi  "tipo sensi di colpa"
sono basito!


----------



## Spider (16 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> "Ma io dico l'educazione non esiste più?"
> questa domanda se la potrebbero fare i vostri compagni,
> parlare di educazione su una storia di tradimenti mi dembra pura demagogìa
> se viene un ladro a casa e non usa i dovuti convenevoli, magari ti arrabbi pure.
> ...


...vedi come è strana la vita?
un peso, due misure... questa "signora"magari è la stessa che a sera fa pesare al marito una piccola dimenticanza,
che sò ... perchè non hai lavato la macchina?
parlare di sensi di colpa ed educazione qui non serve...


----------



## Sole (16 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non mi sento incoerente per niente ad essere diversamente fedele.
> Trovo incoerente Mattia che pur professandosi fedele ha tradito e sono certa che tradirà ancora.
> Io mi sento armonicissima con me stessa, con quello che sono e quello che dimostro e  dico a Mattia.


Non hai letto la prima parte del mio intervento. Ho scritto che chi tradisce è generalmente incoerente, a meno che non siano esplicitate alcune dinamiche nel rapporto.
Se Mattia è informato del fatto che tu lo tradisci o che potresti tradirlo e sceglie di starti accanto, vuol dire che avete alle spalle un percorso in cui il tradimento nella vostra coppia è stato giá masticato e digerito.

Io, parlando di incoerenza, mi riferivo ai veri tradimenti.


----------



## Sole (16 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Secondo me invece non fa confusione.
> Lei è una fedele che è diventata diversamente fedele ma, probabilmente, da sola...senza imput...non lo sarebbe diventata.


Quoto te non potendo quotare il Conte.
Mi piacerebbe sapere, visto che non parlo quasi mai degli uomini con cui sono stata a letto nè del tipo di rapporto che ho e ho avuto con loro, come si possa ipotizzare la ragione per cui tradisco. Non credo di aver mai scritto quello che cerco in un amante...anche perchè sono state esperienze tutte diverse tra loro, con uomini molto diversi in momenti diversi della mia vita.

E non è vero che mio marito è destinato a essere insostituibile perchè sono cresciuta con lui. Io non do nulla per scontato. Siamo una coppia comunque in crisi da tempo, con alti e bassi. E se un giorno capissi che il nostro rapporto non è più un rapporto vero e condiviso, mi separerei, amanti o non amanti.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non hai letto la prima parte del mio intervento. Ho scritto che chi tradisce è generalmente incoerente, a meno che non siano esplicitate alcune dinamiche nel rapporto.
> Se Mattia è informato del fatto che tu lo tradisci o che potresti tradirlo e sceglie di starti accanto, vuol dire che avete alle spalle un percorso in cui il tradimento nella vostra coppia è stato giá masticato e digerito.
> 
> Io, parlando di incoerenza, mi riferivo ai veri tradimenti.


avevo letto la prima parte ma entro in modalità traditrice e sai che per me il tradimento non è quello della scopata ma altro...e questo mi rende un pò limitata a capire dei concetti...

meglio che vada a dormire...


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2012)

*Ahhhhhhhh*

SENSI DI COLPA?no dico SENSI DI COLPA??????Ma in italia non esistono...più....:rotfl:!Quel porco di Parolisi dice cha amva la moglie....e c' è pure chi dice che dice il vero...con tutto quello che è saltato fuori......!!!Sei fossi io il fratello di melania....PAROLISI CHIEDEREBBE DI RESTARE IN GALERA A VITA.....il suo culo sarebbe il mio tiro a segno personale.....!!!!!!!!


----------

